# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Vuneni coveri - iskustva 2. dio

## big milky mum

alo!   :Smile:  
opet imam pitanje 
ovako-nakon muka i muka konačno smo nabavili 
vunu koja nije superwash a da je sto postotna i sad je cover gotov 
ali propušta i to jako!

sigurna sam da sam ga dobro zlanolizirala!
nego (ja se ne kužim u štrikanje pa pogađam) da li je moguče da je
 krivo naštrikan, one rupe su jako velike( ne znam bolje objasniti!)
rijetki je
pitanje je:
da li mora biti to jako stegnuto i gusto ili ne i da li je moguče da je to krivo?

----------


## Lutonjica

pa da, kroz rupe ti popušta. zato najbolje drze filcani, kod njih nema rupa

----------


## Jelka

Upravo na prek babyshopa naručila imse vimse vuneni cover. Htjela sam popolini jer mi se jako sviđa ideja covera kao hlačica, ali više nema XL (ko mi kriv kad prekasno reagiram).

I sad me muči kakve su te IM. Izgledaju mi nekak glomazno, jel se varam ili je tako? Piše da XL, koje sam naručila, drži 11-14 kg, a Jana je valjda na 12-13, nemam pojma.

Jel ima tko ove covere, kak su veliki vaši klinci, kako drže?

 :/

----------


## Mala01

*blis*, koji broj tog covera vi imate?
Ne znam koji da kupim za novorođenče a da mi ipak izdrži par mjeseci  :/

----------


## blis

> *blis*, koji broj tog covera vi imate?
> Ne znam koji da kupim za novorođenče a da mi ipak izdrži par mjeseci  :/


L, 11 - 16 kg. Definitivno nije za novorođenče. Koristim ga od 6 mjeseci. Imala je onda oko 7,5 kg.

----------


## big milky mum

> pa da, kroz rupe ti popušta. zato najbolje drze filcani, kod njih nema rupa


Hvala! Budem ga probala sfilcati! 
(inaće očekivala sam da nebu to meni tak glatko išlo pa sam u međuvremenu narućila smibove covere- i ok su   :Smile:   )
 :Kiss:

----------


## Mala01

> Mala01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *blis*, koji broj tog covera vi imate?
> Ne znam koji da kupim za novorođenče a da mi ipak izdrži par mjeseci  :/
> 
> 
> L, 11 - 16 kg. Definitivno nije za novorođenče. Koristim ga od 6 mjeseci. Imala je onda oko 7,5 kg.


Pa onda ću ja uzeti M, to bi trebalo biti ok. Jer ako vi koristite sa 7,5kg L...
tnx

----------


## willow_tree

> Mala01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *blis*, koji broj tog covera vi imate?
> Ne znam koji da kupim za novorođenče a da mi ipak izdrži par mjeseci  :/
> 
> 
> L, 11 - 16 kg. Definitivno nije za novorođenče. Koristim ga od 6 mjeseci. Imala je onda oko 7,5 kg.


nadam se da pričate o ovom http://www.kittykins.co.uk/wraps/type/3 !
ja bi isto uzela za novu bebicu, a ispod samo tetru. super hvala!

----------


## blis

> blis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mala01 prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Yes:  Pukla me malo nostalgija... davno su prošla vremena kada sam svojoj mogla staviti samo tetru. Sada mi je žao što ih nisam više koristila.  :Sad:

----------


## Jelka

> I sad me muči kakve su te IM. Izgledaju mi nekak glomazno, jel se varam ili je tako? Piše da XL, koje sam naručila, drži 11-14 kg, a Jana je valjda na 12-13, nemam pojma.
> 
> Jel ima tko ove covere, kak su veliki vaši klinci, kako drže?
> 
>  :/


Cure, dajte pliz odgovorite ak znate. Trebala bih platiti predračun, a 120 kn mi nije malo ak cover nije baš najbolji.

----------


## marta

Vjesticice, trebam konzultacije. Koliko mi Jelene treba za puloveric za trogodisnjaka? Bar odokativno. Da znam jesam li dovoljno vune pofarbala.

----------


## vještičica

Koje Jelene? Kod nas je dolazila Jelena u najmanje tri kvalitete - moherasta, obična i debela kao konopac. 
Obična (klasična vunica) je jako "napletna" tj. može se dosta od jedne štrene isplesti. Ja sam šmizli izvukla prsluk od samo jedne štrene od 50g. Tako da računam da će ti biti dosta jedna ipo, do dvije. Od moheraste još nisam ništa plela, ona mi se čini jako tanka i mislim da bi nje trebalo više.
Ova treća sorta, debela kao konopac je turbo neisplativa. Pletivo "jede" beskrajne količine vune, tako da dvije :shock: nisu bile dovoljne za jedan prsluk za šmizlu. Tako da ta stoji i ne znam šta ću s njom... :/
Jel' valjala konsultacija?  :Wink:

----------


## marta

Konzultacija ko zmaj. Sad mi je puno lakse.  :Kiss:

----------


## enela

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I sad me muči kakve su te IM. Izgledaju mi nekak glomazno, jel se varam ili je tako? Piše da XL, koje sam naručila, drži 11-14 kg, a Jana je valjda na 12-13, nemam pojma.
> 
> Jel ima tko ove covere, kak su veliki vaši klinci, kako drže?
> 
>  :/
> 
> ...


Vidim da si htjela popolini. Popolini vunene ti sad ima i smib.

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Jelka prvotno napisa
> ...


Znam, hvala.   :Kiss:  Samo što su ove u babyshopu bile na jako dobrom sniženju.

Uglavnom, morala sam otkazati imse vimse cover, kak nitko ne odgovara o njima, nisa se usudila uzeti ih.

----------


## lucylu

evo vec par dana gledam i ja vunene covere i nikako da se odlucim.

jedna od glavnih nedoumica mi je dali obicne ili longies, kakva su vasa iskustva. obicne mi se cine super a pak longies nekako bolje za zimu  :/ 

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp  :Sad:

----------


## aishwarya

Ja bih uzela obične jer ih se može koristiti i kad prođe zima. Naravno, kad bih naručivala jedan komad. A kad bih imala love za 3, 4, uzela bih i jedne longies, nek se nađe...

----------


## litala

ja sam uzela popolini ove obicne u babyshopu (na snizenju). oprala, lanolizirala, pa su propustile, pa oprala opet (propustile kakicu, eksplozivnu, tekucu...), lanolizirala opet i opet su propustile (opet - eksplozivna, tekuca kakica...)


sta da radim?? da se nadam da ce jednom biti dobro izlanolizirane pa nece propustati te eksplozije (citala sam da novima treba i dva-tri-cetiri lanoliziranja da postignu pravu izdrzljivost)? ili je problem u tim eksplozijama? a njih ne znam kako predvidjeti ni izbjeci...  :/

----------


## anamar

> evo vec par dana gledam i ja vunene covere i nikako da se odlucim.
> 
> jedna od glavnih nedoumica mi je dali obicne ili longies, kakva su vasa iskustva. obicne mi se cine super a pak longies nekako bolje za zimu  :/ 
> 
> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp



nema ti potrebe naručivati longies. N bude vruće i u običnima.

meni je sad glavna dilema koje filcane da naručim  :? 

pitanje: imam tri pletena soakera. hoću li pogriješiti ako ih zajedno alnoliziram ?

----------


## anjica

*litala* meni je popolinijev cover prestao propustati nakon dva lanoliziranja, a da li si kad si slijedeci put lanolizirala povecala malo kolicinu lanolina

----------


## litala

stavila sam oba puta cca pola cajne zlicice, da povecam?


i jos nesto - koliko mi ustvari vunenih covera treba da mozemo funkcionirati normalno? kad ostavim cover da se susi/lufta izmedju dvije upotrebe, treba mu dugo da se prosusi, preko dva-tri sata  :/ to znaci da mi dva nisu ni izbliza dovoljna... 


ima li netko tko koristi samo vunene covere? koliko ih ima i kakvi su? (homemade, interlock, filcani)?


hvala...   :Kiss:

----------


## anamar

po danu mijenjam tri pletena soakera. dva kupovna, jedan HM (od jedne forumske tete šivalice) noću sam na ME, ali planiram uzeti jedan filcani za noć...

----------


## lucylu

ima li netko iskustva sa Disana vunenim coverima, upravo ih gledam na netu, nesto su povoljniji od aristocrat a cine mi se dosta slicnima  :/

----------


## banshee

mene zanima dali vase bebe koje imaju vunene covere po noći imaju pod glavom i tijelom neki jastuk ili im guze i nogice strše u zraku

----------


## litala

ami spava potrbuske, najcesce, a i inace je poprilicna, tako da joj golema guza ne predstavlja ravnotezni problem  :Wink:

----------


## anamar

> .. kad ostavim cover da se susi/lufta izmedju dvije upotrebe, treba mu dugo da se prosusi, preko dva-tri sata


to je rješavam tako da soaker stavim na vješalicu (onu za suknje sa štipalicama) i sužim ga iznad/do izvora topline; radijatora ili peći na drva.

----------


## lucylu

pa koliko ih onda treba imati za optimaalnu uporabu  :? 

nisam znala da ih treba prosusivati izmedu dvije uporabe? koliko ih se koristi prije nego sto ih peres??

ispricavam se na ponovljenim pitanjima ali sada stvarno sad nemam vremena za iscitavanje

----------


## Pups

> ima li netko iskustva sa Disana vunenim coverima, upravo ih gledam na netu, nesto su povoljniji od aristocrat a cine mi se dosta slicnima  :/


Ja ga imam i prvu noć mi je propustio, ali vrlo malo i samo na jednom mjestu, pa sam ga sad opet lanolizirala s više lanolina nego prvi put. Suši se, pa ću danas ili sutra opet probat.
Inače se čini ok i dosta udoban. samo treba uzet broj veći jer se dosta skupi u prvom pranju. Recimo moj je malac 7 kg, uzela sam L i ne bi rekla da mu je prevelik (možda malo, ali ne smeta).

----------


## lucylu

pups moja ima skoro pa 7 kg pa cu se voditi po tvom iskustvu, javi kako je proslo veceras
 :Love:

----------


## Mama Medo

mi smo nekoliko mjeseci sasvim dobro funkcionirali sa 2 vunena covera.
po danu CYA a po noći honey boy, onda sam ubacila još i stacinatorov vuneni u dnevnu kombinaciju, a onda me je ulovilo vuneno ludilo   :Embarassed:   tako da sada za dan imamo CYA, HB (prešao je u dnevne samo zato jer mi je malo plitak za noćne pelene i zatvara se na čičak, pa bi mi naprijed znao body malo se navlažiti ako bi dugo spavao u moroj peleni na trbuhu :/ ), Stacinator i Rumpknits, a za noć WCW (i Aristocrats L koji nam je u biti još prevelik, čak i ako natrpam čudo uložaka u noćnu pelenu, pa ga i ne koristimo). ali WCW mi je tako drag i super da ga znam i preko dana nekada ubaciti u kombinaciju.
dakle... može se sasvim dobro funkcionirati sa 2 vunena covera, ali lakše je kad imaš 2-3 dnevna i jedan noćni   :Grin: 

meni su za noć definitivno bolji pull-on jer su dublji i nekako bolje sjedaju.

----------


## anamar

> pa koliko ih onda treba imati za optimaalnu uporabu  :? 
> 
> nisam znala da ih treba prosusivati izmedu dvije uporabe? koliko ih se koristi prije nego sto ih peres??
> 
> ispricavam se na ponovljenim pitanjima ali sada stvarno sad nemam vremena za iscitavanje


pa za optimalnu upotrebu mislim da je ok 3 za dan. možeš ih koristiti i do 3 tjedna prije pranja. 
 pups koji disana imaš. imam i ja disanu koju još ne koristim (malo mi je prevelika)
http://www.kittykins.co.uk/wraps/typ...bcc2/weight/kg 
predzadnji cover na ovoj stranici. moja je veličina 10-18 mjeseci, a cura ima pko 7 kg ...

----------


## anamar

još da mi je skužit sve kratice od mama medo ipa da budem  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> meni su za noć definitivno bolji pull-on jer su dublji i nekako bolje sjedaju.


MM, a nije vam prevelik WCW large? Znam da je mali medo bio sitan.  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> još da mi je skužit sve kratice od mama medo ipa da budem  8)


HB = HoneyBoy

WCW = Wild Child Woolies

CYA = Cloth for Your Angel (a može biti i "cover your ass", odvalila sam!  :Laughing: )

----------


## TeddyBearz

Evo mene opet, što nabijam postove...  :Laughing:  

Ovaj dolje desno je mooooooooj!  :Grin:  

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...2/IMG_3777.jpg

----------


## anamar

> Evo mene opet, što nabijam postove...  
> 
> Ovaj dolje desno je mooooooooj!  
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...2/IMG_3777.jpg


ah, lijepi....

----------


## anamar

:Embarassed:  
hvala TB

----------


## Pups

> pups koji disana imaš. imam i ja disanu koju još ne koristim (malo mi je prevelika)
> http://www.kittykins.co.uk/wraps/typ...bcc2/weight/kg 
> predzadnji cover na ovoj stranici. moja je veličina 10-18 mjeseci, a cura ima pko 7 kg ...


imam isti taj. kad sam ga oprala (ručno u mlakoj - toploj vodi, ne vrućoj) se skupio i sad mu je relativno dobar. a uzela sam taj jer je prije pisalo da je od 6 mjeseci (to su oni na stranici napisali da imaju povratnu informaciju od kupaca da je za 6 do 12 mjeseci). operi ga, ako nisi, pa vidi hoće li vam već sad biti dobar. mene bilo strah uzet manji, da ga ne preraste prebrzo.

----------


## Pups

e, i bebo je par dana stariji od tvoje i nema još 7kg.    :Smile:

----------


## lucylu

anamar nasla sam disana soaker u bojama na linku
http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/covers.htm#wool

bas su stosni   :Smile:  

ovi stosni su svi razgrabljeni, nigdje ih nemogu pronaci   :Sad:  

ima li tko kakav link??

----------


## anamar

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  pups koji disana imaš. imam i ja disanu koju još ne koristim (malo mi je prevelika)
> http://www.kittykins.co.uk/wraps/typ...bcc2/weight/kg 
> predzadnji cover na ovoj stranici. moja je veličina 10-18 mjeseci, a cura ima pko 7 kg ...
> 
> 
> imam isti taj. kad sam ga oprala (ručno u mlakoj - toploj vodi, ne vrućoj) se skupio i sad mu je relativno dobar. a uzela sam taj jer je prije pisalo da je od 6 mjeseci (to su oni na stranici napisali da imaju povratnu informaciju od kupaca da je za 6 do 12 mjeseci). operi ga, ako nisi, pa vidi hoće li vam već sad biti dobar. mene bilo strah uzet manji, da ga ne preraste prebrzo.


baš sam ga jučer oprala i lanolizirala...suši se. mogla bi ga noćas probati ako se osuši.
lucylu ovi u boji su krasni...

----------


## Pups

> anamar nasla sam disana soaker u bojama na linku
> http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/covers.htm#wool
> 
> bas su stosni   
> 
> ovi stosni su svi razgrabljeni, nigdje ih nemogu pronaci   
> 
> ima li tko kakav link??


nikad prije ih nisam vidjela. a s ove stranice ionako ne šalju izvan US.

----------


## marta

> stavila sam oba puta cca pola cajne zlicice, da povecam?
> 
> 
> i jos nesto - koliko mi ustvari vunenih covera treba da mozemo funkcionirati normalno? kad ostavim cover da se susi/lufta izmedju dvije upotrebe, treba mu dugo da se prosusi, preko dva-tri sata  :/ to znaci da mi dva nisu ni izbliza dovoljna... 
> 
> 
> ima li netko tko koristi samo vunene covere? koliko ih ima i kakvi su? (homemade, interlock, filcani)?
> 
> 
> hvala...


Ja sam imala sve te vrste. HM ponajvise jer ih strikam ko luda. Imam i jedan Loveybums, to su savrseni cover, dupli, na drukere, uopce ne propustaju. A filcani Bumpy na cicak je isto genijalan. Jos ima sa svake strane jedan metalni druker, pomocu kojeg mozes dodatno namjestiti cover.

----------


## marta

E zaboravila sam, imam i filcani Grateful Bunz, on se navuce. Isto predobar.

----------


## litala

i nis mi nisi olaksala  :Razz:  samo zazubice izazvala  :Razz: 

jel da stavim vise lanolina? vise od pola cajne zlicice?

i, netko je gore napisao, da se moze susit iznad peci? svugdje gdje sam citala pise ne blizu izvora topline - pa mi se susi satima (ako je samo popisan), a 24sata ako ga operem :/ sta ga smijem stavit iznad peci na drva? to mi bas ne izgleda da bi dobro bilo...

----------


## Mama Medo

> Mama Medo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni su za noć definitivno bolji pull-on jer su dublji i nekako bolje sjedaju.
> 
> 
> MM, a nije vam prevelik WCW large? Znam da je mali medo bio sitan.



nije jako   :Grin:  
on je jaaako dugačak, a tanak. sve su nam hlačice 86 prekratke, a stanemo bez problema u SB M na srednje drukere  :shock: 
materijal je dosta rastezljiv i kad je friško opran je ok. nakon nekog vremena se malo razvuče, ali se kod pranja opet vrati na svoju pravu veličinu. ali meni je bitno da mi fino pokriva noćnu pelenu (npr ME sa hemp prefoldicom unutra - to sam morala uguravati u Honey Boy M - nekak je bilo na knap).
baš sam bacila oko na nove WCW - joooooj, ja bi još  :Embarassed:  ! 

http://hyenacart.com/WildChildWoolies/index.php

i još piše da ih sada šije još uže (baš zato jer se oni mogu rastegnuti koliko treba, a ti si veličinu biraš po dubini koja ti treba).
zato nam je aristocrats pregolem   :Sad:   a New Life Woolens nam je premali   :Crying or Very sad:  - to je ona mustra za kojom su tete štrikalice poludile - ništa se ne rasteže, pa će morati pričekati slijedeću bebicu    :Grin:

----------


## marta

> i nis mi nisi olaksala  samo zazubice izazvala


  :Grin:   koji ces?

----------


## litala

ajd ponudi na pp  :Smile:  mozda nesto i izaberem   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> baš sam bacila oko na nove WCW - joooooj, ja bi još  ! 
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/WildChildWoolies/index.php


Meni su sa noćašnjeg stockinga bila predivna ova dva:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...2/IMG_3948.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...2/IMG_3963.jpg

(ovaj lijevi)

Ali nisam mogla čekati tako kasni stocking.  :Sad:

----------


## marta

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i nis mi nisi olaksala  samo zazubice izazvala 
> 
> 
>    koji ces?


javo, javo, ovo je trebalo na pp ici, sad ce me izbacit s foruma, jadnalisam i bijedna.

----------


## litala

ma nece, eno sam ja mudro preusmjerila spiku na pp   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> javo, javo, ovo je trebalo na pp ici, sad ce me izbacit s foruma, jadnalisam i bijedna.


  :Laughing:

----------


## anamar

> sta ga smijem stavit iznad peci na drva? to mi bas ne izgleda da bi dobro bilo...


ja svoje stavim kako sam već rekla na vješalici jedno metar i pol iznad peći ili radijatora. ništa im se nije loše dogodilo. 
koliko sam upoznata, ne smije se izravno na izvor topline.

----------


## Mama Medo

> Mama Medo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> baš sam bacila oko na nove WCW - joooooj, ja bi još  ! 
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/WildChildWoolies/index.php
> 
> 
> Meni su sa noćašnjeg stockinga bila predivna ova dva:
> ...


  :Laughing:  
i ja bih onog narančastog!!!   :Zaljubljen: 
dobro pa nismo čekale stocking!   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mama Medo prvotno napisa
> ...


Čula sam da je opet bilo veselo, HC se malo zablesio od navale na WCW i Mutt.  :Grin:

----------


## lucylu

pa ja nemogu vjerovati kojom svjetlosnom brzinom to nestaje, oni najave, ti otvoris i sto vidis; sold, sold, sold   :Mad:  


a ja se bas dobrano se navukla na vunu   :Sad:  
nista idem surfat dalje

i imam jos jednu nedoumicu  :/ 




> susi satima (ako je samo popisan), a 24sata ako ga operem  sta ga smijem stavit iznad peci na drva? to mi bas ne izgleda da bi dobro bilo...


sto se njih ne pere, odnosno lanolizira nakon pisanca  :?  iz ovoga sam shvatila, ispravite me ako grijesim   :Rolling Eyes:  , da ih se samo posusi

----------


## Mama Medo

vuneni coveri se peru ako se zaprljaju. ako su samo mokri (zapišani) se posuše, a operu i lanoliziraju svakih npr. 2 tjedna.

----------


## lucylu

> vuneni coveri se peru ako se zaprljaju. ako su samo mokri (zapišani) se posuše, a operu i lanoliziraju svakih npr. 2 tjedna.


dali se usmrde?? mislim ipak su zapisani  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

kad se zasmrde, onda ih opereš. inače imaju karakterističan miris vuna+lanolin, drukčiji je od mokraće.

----------


## mina30

Jel moze netko reci tocni zasto vuneni koveri ne mogu direktno na izvor topline? Sta otpadne lanolin sa njih ili... ?
Ja ne moguz docekati da se osusi pa stavim na radijator ali mi radijatori nisu vruci, nego onako topli da se moze na njima drzati ruka.

----------


## litala

pa vuna ko vuna - ako je na pretoplom, stisnut ce se  :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

totalno ste me oduševile s ovim svim idejama farbanja, štrikanja...
zapravo tak lako i jednostavno, ali ipak i to se treba dosjetiti, pronaći, probati! pa za trud i sve skupa   :Klap:  

i ne bi intenzivno možda ni razmišljala o svemu da mi nije mama neki dan donijela brdo krem vune koji joj je dala rođakinja. zapravo, nadamo se da je vuna jer nigdje nema deklaracije, to je ona tvornička.
pa se mama prisjetila školske fore (nekad su trgovci sve isprobavali) s paljenjem, pa kak onda mora izgledati i "mirisati". uglavnom, ispalo je da je vuna.
i naravno, meni odmah sinulo kak bi to mogla ofarbati!
za vikend se bacam na posel!  :D 

pa ako neka od vas (*vještičicaaa*,   :Grin:  ) ima još koju foru za ispitati jel to stvarno vuna u pitanju, samo navalite! 

ovak, ak ispadne na kraju da nije, bumo nekaj drugo štrikali!

----------


## vještičica

Evo me kad me zovu  :Wink:   :Grin: 
Tvoja mama mi je "ukrala" foru, nemam bolju od paljenja 
Ako ništa drugo, bar si sigurna da je *većinom* vuna ako odgovarajuće smrducka kad se zapali  :Wink:  (za one koji ne znaju, smrdi kao zapaljena kosa)
Pusa, sa srećom ti pletenje  :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

hvala!   :Kiss:  

i još nekaj, to meni tak navire svako malo pokoje inteligentno pitanje,
kad se vuna ofarba tim jestivim bojama, jel' pušta onda kasnije boju kod pranja?

----------


## vještičica

> hvala!   
> 
> i još nekaj, to meni tak navire svako malo pokoje inteligentno pitanje,
> kad se vuna ofarba tim jestivim bojama, jel' pušta onda kasnije boju kod pranja?


molim  :Kiss: 
kod mene boju je puštala samo plava, nemam pojma zašto :? Ostale nisu.

----------


## MarikaPika

Nikako ne mogu naci 100% vunu,sve je mesano(meso  :Grin:  )....imam nesto one ,sto bi se reklo,seljacke,za carape,ali mi se cini pregruba,bocka k'o jez.
Ali sam zato spremna da zrtvujem dva dzempera-na jednom pise "cista runska vuna" i fin je ,mekan,a drugi je od kasmira(moze li od njega uopste?).Sada pitanje za majstore-kako cu dalje?To su kupovni dzemperi i mislim da ih ne mogu oparati pa od takve vune plesti....ili mozda mogu?Ili da ih iseckam (na froncle  :Grin:  ),pa sastavljam kao pelenu,masinom?
Sta da radim?

----------


## Mama Medo

samo da prijavim da smo se ohrabrili i počeli koristiti Honey Boy vuneni cover i za vožnju autom (izdržao je put u autosjedalici od 35 min - samo unutarnji sloj je bio malo vlažan ali sam ga svejedno stavila ponovo preko suhe pelene, boravak u gostima od cca 2 sata (2x promjenila pelene) i put nazad 35 min!  :D  ništa nije promočilo - iako je unutarnji sloj bio vlažan!

----------


## aishwarya

> Ali sam zato spremna da zrtvujem dva dzempera-na jednom pise "cista runska vuna" i fin je ,mekan,a drugi je od kasmira(moze li od njega uopste?).Sada pitanje za majstore-kako cu dalje?To su kupovni dzemperi i mislim da ih ne mogu oparati pa od takve vune plesti....ili mozda mogu?Ili da ih iseckam (na froncle  ),pa sastavljam kao pelenu,masinom?
> Sta da radim?


Vještičica je stavila link na stranicu sa uputama za šivanje covera od starog džempera:
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/O...eaterpage.html
Meni je sasvim OK (nije baš da posebno lijepo izgleda, ali 'radi'  :Laughing:  ), a sašila sam ga za 15 min.
Evo slike:
http://public.fotki.com/aishwaryamic...ezastitne.html

----------


## Pups

> lucylu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima li netko iskustva sa Disana vunenim coverima, upravo ih gledam na netu, nesto su povoljniji od aristocrat a cine mi se dosta slicnima  :/
> 
> 
> Ja ga imam i prvu noć mi je propustio, ali vrlo malo i samo na jednom mjestu, pa sam ga sad opet lanolizirala s više lanolina nego prvi put. Suši se, pa ću danas ili sutra opet probat.
> Inače se čini ok i dosta udoban. samo treba uzet broj veći jer se dosta skupi u prvom pranju. Recimo moj je malac 7 kg, uzela sam L i ne bi rekla da mu je prevelik (možda malo, ali ne smeta).



Samo da kažem da nam Disana super funkcionira već 5 noći za redom   :Smile:

----------


## MarikaPika

Koilko mi grama vune treba za jedan soaker?I koji broj igala?Zavisi li sve to od debljine vune?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Samo da se pohvalim da je Zora od dolaska iz rodilišta isključivo u vuni (osim jedne noći nakon koje sam zauvijek rekla zbogom jednokratnima) i da su moji coveri bolji od vunenih Stacinatora :D

----------


## mina30

> Koilko mi grama vune treba za jedan soaker?I koji broj igala?Zavisi li sve to od debljine vune?


Ovisi koliko soaker ti treba, ako je mali onda ti je dosta 50g, tj. jedno klupko, mozda 1 i pol.
Ajme i ja bi napravila cover od starog pulovera, ali nema vuneni pulover  :Laughing:

----------


## Mama Medo

> Samo da se pohvalim da je Zora od dolaska iz rodilišta isključivo u vuni (osim jedne noći nakon koje sam zauvijek rekla zbogom jednokratnima) i da su moji coveri bolji od vunenih Stacinatora :D


 :D  :D

----------


## blis

> Ajme i ja bi napravila cover od starog pulovera, ali nema vuneni pulover


Ja ih imam nekoliko, ali nikako da nađem malo (zapravo puno, jer sam vrlo nevješta u šivanju) mira i koncentracije da ih i napravim. Zato mama plete.   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

> Samo da se pohvalim da je Zora od dolaska iz rodilišta isključivo u vuni (osim jedne noći nakon koje sam zauvijek rekla zbogom jednokratnima) i da su moji coveri bolji od vunenih Stacinatora :D


 :Naklon: 

I moj je mali miš skoro stalno u vuni ili fleecu. Imam samo jedan PUL cover... 
*Disana* mi je super, a sasvim se dobrim pokazao i onaj *CYA* filcani. Jedino sam još uvijek ljuta na *CuddleBuns*  OS - onaj tamno plavi, koji je malo izblijedio, ali još uvijek pušta boju, pa mi je tako pustio i na ova druga dva soakera dok sam ih lanolizirala (dakle u hladnoj vodi  :? ) 
Koristili smo i onaj moj CurlyPurly što mi se ufilcao  - ali samo na NB pelene: nije loš za po danu, ali ima previše lufta oko nogica tako da ga nisam baš previše rabila. 
One prve što sam štrikala nisam ni lanolizirala jer su previše rupičasti.

----------


## stella

Evo da se požalim da ja nikako ne uspijevam lanolizirati dva covera koje je baka isplela.jedan je od prave vune,one neobrađene,a drugi je od neke vune za bebe kupljene u Njemačkoj,pisalo je superwash.
Lanolizirala sam ga s babylove kremom (jer mi je to bilo pri ruci,a cure su pisale da su s tim uspjele),ali svaki put je promočilo.
Tips&tricks molim...
A tako sam se fino preko vas navukla da sašijem par platnenih (moram ih poslikat),ali nam je nspertno kad sve promoči sve to presvlačit...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Stella, babylove mast za bradavice ili obična krema?

----------


## stella

Ona mast za bradavice.Imam i purelan doma,ali s njim nisam probala.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

to je ista stvar.
probaj staviti malo više.

----------


## stella

Čitala sam da se stavlja kao pola lješnjaka,nije uspjelo,pa sam još i više stavljala nije uspjelo.Ne znam ni sama...

----------


## Jelka

Ja niš o ovome ne znam, ali malo sam se prije interesirala pa eto. A da ipak odeš u ljekarnu i kupiš taj lanolin? I mislim da treba koristiti i baby šampon? Ili nekaj slično, zvoni mi u glavi. (hm, čudno da mi zvoni, koliko mi je mozak ispražnjen zadnje 2 godine)

----------


## stella

Stavila sam baby šampon,mrvicu samo,al probat ću s tim lanolinom iz apoteke. Zamisli kakva je tek meni glava  :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

A da ti nisu previše rupičasti ti soakeri  :?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

stella, ako si prije preskočila šampon - onda si pogriješila   :Wink:

----------


## stella

Budem slikala i pokazala sutra,nisu,baš sam čitala dosta o njima prije i pokazivala svekrvi.čak su oprani u mašini na 40 i osušeni jednom u sušilici da se stisnu maximalno.

----------


## natreen

Što mislite o ovom coveru:

http://minishop.t-com.hr/babyshop/Pr...rrpid=7&cid=37

Jeli ga netko koristio i jeli potrebno uzimati broj veći ?

A ovaj cover:
http://minishop.t-com.hr/babyshop/Pr...rrpid=7&cid=57

Kakva su vaša iskustva ?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Imam veliki Imse Vimse i dobar je. Izdržao je i pranje na 60 stupnjeva   :Embarassed:  

Preporučam veći ako ste u sredini ili pri kraju kilaže za koju je cover namijenjen.

Popolini nisam imala, ali bih rado čula iskustva. Njega se, navodno, baš preporuča kupiti većega zbog stiskanja.

----------


## natreen

> Imam veliki Imse Vimse i dobar je. Izdržao je i pranje na 60 stupnjeva   
> 
> Preporučam veći ako ste u sredini ili pri kraju kilaže za koju je cover namijenjen.
> 
> Popolini nisam imala, ali bih rado čula iskustva. Njega se, navodno, baš preporuča kupiti većega zbog stiskanja.


Znači ne propušta ti ?

Meni popolinijev izgleda da bi jako stiskao bucmaste nogice i drobić. Ili se varam ?

----------


## Pooh

> Meni popolinijev izgleda da bi jako stiskao bucmaste nogice i drobić. Ili se varam ?


Mi ih imamo i jako amo zadovoljni . Ne propustaju i  ne stiscu nas, ali mi nismo jako bucmasti...
Meni djeluje dosta mekano i rastezljivo i kad ga krenes koristiti nije vise tako "strukiran" kao na slici. Nekako si mislim da ne bi stiskao...ali bolje da se javi netko bucmasti s iskustvom.
 :Kiss:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

To je vuneno pletivo, ja mislim da ne bi trebalo stiskati, dapače.

----------


## Lutonjica

> natreen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni popolinijev izgleda da bi jako stiskao bucmaste nogice i drobić. Ili se varam ?
> 
> 
> Mi ih imamo i jako amo zadovoljni . Ne propustaju i  ne stiscu nas, ali mi nismo jako bucmasti...
> Meni djeluje dosta mekano i rastezljivo i kad ga krenes koristiti nije vise tako "strukiran" kao na slici. Nekako si mislim da ne bi stiskao...ali bolje da se javi netko bucmasti s iskustvom.


margita je (bila) bucmasta i nije ju stiskao. on se rastegne.

----------


## Rozi

ja sam vjerojatno jedna od većih idiotkinja na svijetu jer se popolini cover oprao na 60 stupnjeva i možete misliti kako izgleda...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

eto, sada to mogu mirno napisati, a prije dva dana samo što nisam plakala čitav dan...  toliko se veselila što sam skucala nešto love da se kupi vuneni cover i onda katastrofa. čak je i lanoliziranje uspjelo iz prve. 
malac ga obukao samo tri puta. 
čak je i MM shvatio da se vuna ne može prati na toj temp   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

čisto dan napišem da (kao i svi normalno ljudi) nove cure s coverima još jednom obrate pažnju na kojoj je temperaturi veš mašina

----------


## anjica

> Pooh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  natreen prvotno napisa
> ...


potpisujem Lutonjicu, Anja je bucka i cover joj uopce ne ostavlja tragove

----------


## ivana b

Imam Popolini veličina S, ali obukla ga je samo jednom - malen joj je   :Sad:   doduše, malena mi je prava bucka, blizu 6kg, ali fino stisne i nije mi promočio (bio na njoj 3h)

----------


## Lutonjica

nama popolini ne propušta i do 8 sati

----------


## Školjkica

sad se ja pitam hoće li mi popolini S biti premali, imamo mjesec dana i preko 5kg, 
ili da naručim odmah veći

----------


## Olivija

> Imam Popolini veličina S, ali obukla ga je samo jednom - malen joj je    doduše, malena mi je prava bucka, blizu 6kg, ali fino stisne i nije mi promočio (bio na njoj 3h)


Pa nisi mi se pohvalila!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Školjkice, odmah naruči veći, i u uputama piše da se uvijek preporuča uzeti broj veći, tako za novorođenče uzeti M. Milslim da je Lutonjica bila napisala da je Margitu od 7kg uzela L i da joj je bio ok. No, ja vunu perem u mašini jer stvarno nemam ni volje ni vremena za na ruke, stisne se malo obavezno, da sebi sada uzimam uzela bih M ili čak L (Zora je prije tjedan dana imala 4700).

----------


## ivana b

*Oli*, uzela preko e-baya ali bilo je samo S..svako malo watcham taj shop ali ne dobivaju uopće veće brojeve
Dam ga tvom Gregoru, može? njegovoj maloj guzi sigurno će bolje pasati..moja se više ne može utisnuti u njega tj.ne može joj uopće prijeći preko butića   :Grin:  
javi mi na pp kad ti paše za obavit primopredaju

----------


## marta

Curke, na njemackom ebayu imate hrpe vunenih gaca, cesto se prodaju kompleti u svim velicinama za sitnu lovu, i najcesce su neizbjeljeni.

----------


## ivana b

imam loša iskustva sa njemačkim a i poštarine su im puno veće od britanskog pa samo tamo kupujem.većina njih na njemačkom ni ne prima pay pal i ne šalju van zemlje

----------


## marta

ja nisam nikad imala nikakvo neugodno iskustvo. stovise neke su mi kupovine bile fantasticno povoljne iako je postarina oko 9€. jednom sam prilikom kupila, za ukupno 100kn (ukljucujuci postarinu), 6 fitted pelena, 2 dodatna uloska od toga jedan pamucni, a jedan vuneni, jedne vunene gace i jedan cover od flisa.

----------


## Mala01

> nama popolini ne propušta i do 8 sati


da li vi tu pričate o popolinijevim vuneninim gačicama koje izgledaju kao soaker? Nije od filcane vune, kaj ne?

Ja probala na I. Imse vimse prek noći i super je! Oduševljena sam! Oli hvala još jednom na tipu kako ga lanolizirati

Evo sad mi je mališa u Popoliniju pa ću vidjeti kako će on izdržati. AKo i to bude ok, definitivno ću ija postati miljenik vune i baciti se u nabavku još kojeg za malu guzu.

----------


## ivana b

ja pričam o ovome http://minishop.t-com.hr/babyshop/Categories.asp?cid=57

----------


## Olivija

*Ivana* - hvala na ponudi   :Kiss:   ali nekako imam dosta svega...

----------


## Olivija

*Popolini M veličina* je super i za manje bebe! Evo mi smo nekih 5 kg, i super mu stoji (strašno smiješno kada zakopčam bodić preko gaća) ali ne smeta što ima mjesta za još veću guzu! Čak smo se nosili i u marami i baš imam osjećaj da ga nigdje ništa nije tiskalo.  :D 
*Ivana B* - hvala još jednom   :Kiss:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

A ja ću se samo ubaciti da se pohvalim da mi sa nekih 5,5 kg nosimo, pazi sad, Imse Vimse XL, za 12-14 kg, i da joj je super. Samo malo niže začičkam, da je luk oko nožica priljubljeniji. Dobar kroj je dobar kroj, onda možeš i ovo raditi. Može se i prevrnuti na trbuhu. Ok, ja sam malo presklona prevelikim pelenama, ali ovo me stvarno iznenadilo.

----------


## ivana b

evo ja svoga lanolizirala i sav mi je masan, sigurno će joj ostajati po robi kad ga obučem..jesam ga PRElanolizirala možda? stavila sam lanolina veličine pola lješnjaka

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Malo ga provrti po rukama, onako kao da ga pereš ručno, namazat ćeš si ruke. Ja svoje često malo jače lanoliziram, važno je da nisu nanosi kao verniks, to može malo zamastiti robu, mada meni ni to ne smeta.

----------


## aishwarya

> evo ja svoga lanolizirala i sav mi je masan, sigurno će joj ostajati po robi kad ga obučem..jesam ga PRElanolizirala možda? stavila sam lanolina veličine pola lješnjaka


Meni zna biti masnjikav u početku, ali nakon već nakon jedne do dovije upotrebe bude suh. Nisam primijetila fleke na robi.

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja sam negdje prije skrojila zastitne od dzempera MM-a. i stvarno je suuuper. preko noci, 12 sati, i nista ne procuri. da sam znala kako je to jednostavno i dobro...
...samo sto je nekako "puno materijala". sigurno se vec pricalo o tome, ali ipak: koji vuneni cover je "slank"?
jel' tko probao vuneni od imsevimse na cicak????

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam napravila od čistovunenog džerseja pristojno tanak.
Imse Vimse je dobar.

----------


## Serpentina

Ima li koja ovaj?
Nikako da ga lanoliziram   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Radim sve identično kao i sa Loveybums coverom. Loveybums drži koliko toliko dobro, ali ovaj soaker plavi  :/  nikako. 
Ne znam gdje je caka. 
Iskustva?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Caka je u tome da ne valja.  :Grin:  Kozy vuna je pretanka, eventualno ok za dnevnu upotrebu. :/

----------


## Lutonjica

čuj, razni coveri različito drže. ja ih imam od onih koji drže maksimalno 2 sata do onih koji drže po 12 sati

----------


## mamuška

koji to drže 12 sati!!!???  :Trep trep:  
 ti nama trebaju!

----------


## Serpentina

Ok za dnevnu upotrebu
ali to kao da niti ne hvata taj lanolin  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

To je neka loša, superwash vuna. :/

----------


## Lutonjica

> koji to drže 12 sati!!!???  
>  ti nama trebaju!


honeyboy

----------


## Pups

> koji to drže 12 sati!!!???  
>  ti nama trebaju!


Disana pull on.

----------


## Serpentina

Idem u potragu za nekim prokuhanim džemperom. Možda majka bude za šivanje raspoložena. 
Čak sam i kamarisove pelene nabavila za noć   :Sad:

----------


## marta

Taj cover koji ti ne drzi operi na ruke u sapunu. I dobro ga operi. I onda pa ponovo probaj lanolizirati.

----------


## Olivija

Dosta toga drži noć, uključivo i moj HM od prilično tanke vune   :Grin:  (sinoć mi miš ostao u prilično tankoj peleni i tom mom soakeru, i jutros samo cijela guza malo kao vlažnjikava, ali ne onak' k'o kada PUL propusti pa onda bude mokra npr. cijela nogavica + krevet)

----------


## aishwarya

Meni Loveybums drži cijelu noć. Jednom ili dva puta se dogodilo da je guza bila malo, malo vlažna.

----------


## ivana b

> *Popolini M veličina* je super i za manje bebe! Evo mi smo nekih 5 kg, i super mu stoji


a nama je na knap pogotovo kad stavim noćni uložak   :Sad:   čini se da curice imaju veću guzu   :Grin:  moja sad ima oko 6kg. i nije mi se stisao u pranju, prala sam hladnom vodom. doduše može se on još razvući, al ne volim kad je stiska, a stisne naročito oko njenih bucibuci-butića.
ja nikako da pogodim veličinu.. drugi put ću uzeti XL  8)

----------


## Olivija

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Popolini M veličina* je super i za manje bebe! Evo mi smo nekih 5 kg, i super mu stoji
> 
> 
> a nama je na knap pogotovo kad stavim noćni uložak    čini se da curice imaju veću guzu   moja sad ima oko 6kg. i nije mi se stisao u pranju, prala sam hladnom vodom. doduše može se on još razvući, al ne volim kad je stiska, a stisne naročito oko njenih bucibuci-butića.
> ja nikako da pogodim veličinu.. drugi put ću uzeti XL  8)


 :?  Ma daj! Pa nije tvoja Lucija baš toliko veća! Milsim, jesu deblje nogice i trbuh, ali kod Gregora ima još mjesta k'o u priči... Možda bi tebi bolje odgovarali soakeri na čičak/drukere nego ne pull on... Ajd mi reci kad joj staviš ME cover veličinu M na koje drukere stavljaš?

----------


## Mala01

Mi imamo POpolinijem M, Sven je 6,5 kg i skroz mu je ok, a ima "michelinke" po nogicama (onak je dosta buco, Oli može posvjedočiti   :Grin:  ).

----------


## ivana b

ME stavim na 2.drukere oko butića a oko struka jednu stranu na prve ( do ruba) a drugu stranu na 2.drukere. Možda jednostavno nisam navikla na uži cover jer su nam skoro svi ME airflow a oni malo pušu, tj.širi su.
Ne mogu procijenit koliko će joj brzo guza rasti pa ne znam koliko će ga dugo nositi ali zasad je ok kad joj rubove nogavica pomaknem nisko do koljena.
Možda najbolje da uzmem imse vimse na čičak kad ga preraste

----------


## Mala01

> Mi imamo POpolinijem M, Sven je 6,5 kg i skroz mu je ok, a ima "michelinke" po nogicama (onak je dosta buco, Oli može posvjedočiti   ).


hm, zapravo nisam sigurna jel to M, piše na njemu 74/80? Jel to M?

----------


## Olivija

> ME stavim na 2.drukere oko butića a oko struka jednu stranu na prve ( do ruba) a drugu stranu na 2.drukere. Možda jednostavno nisam navikla na uži cover jer su nam skoro svi ME airflow a oni malo pušu, tj.širi su.
> Ne mogu procijenit koliko će joj brzo guza rasti pa ne znam koliko će ga dugo nositi ali zasad je ok kad joj rubove nogavica pomaknem nisko do koljena.
> Možda najbolje da uzmem imse vimse na čičak kad ga preraste


Mislim da je to stvar navike, a ne veličine  :Wink:

----------


## Mala01

> Možda najbolje da uzmem imse vimse na čičak kad ga preraste


Mi imamo Imse vimse na čičak XL za Ivora i super mu je. Ima još dosta prostora, a on je sada negdje oko 14 kg.

----------


## ivana b

> Mala01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi imamo POpolinijem M, Sven je 6,5 kg i skroz mu je ok, a ima "michelinke" po nogicama (onak je dosta buco, Oli može posvjedočiti   ).
> 
> 
> hm, zapravo nisam sigurna jel to M, piše na njemu 74/80? Jel to M?


je to je M
ali žao mi butića, ostaju joj crveni rubovi na nogicama   :Sad:

----------


## Ms. Mar

Cure, je li ok da ih perem u mašini na kratkom programu na 30?
Kak ih sušite - polegnute ili normalno obješene. Malo mi je komplicirano stalno sušiti polegnuto, ali ne usudim se objesiti da mi se ne rastegne (imam Loveybums na drukere). Uglavnom pojednostavila bih sve što mogu, a nisam dovoljno hrabra.

----------


## Ms. Mar

Još jedno pitanje za iskusne. Probudili smo se mokri i nisam sigurna jesam li krivo namjestila cover, jesam li loše lanolizirala ili jednostavno nije mogao podnijeti cijelonoćno nacicavanje. Dobro, znali smo se probuditi mokri i u ME PUL-u (pelena ME + uložak). Zanima me jeste li primjetili razliku između pul-a i vune. Možda se jednostavno moram pomiriti s tim da vuna slabije drži. Ili ipak ne?

----------


## aishwarya

> Cure, je li ok da ih perem u mašini na kratkom programu na 30?
> Kak ih sušite - polegnute ili normalno obješene. Malo mi je komplicirano stalno sušiti polegnuto, ali ne usudim se objesiti da mi se ne rastegne (imam Loveybums na drukere). Uglavnom pojednostavila bih sve što mogu, a nisam dovoljno hrabra.


Ja nisam nimalo nježna prema svom Loveybums coveru, čak sam ga iscentrifugirala na prilično velikom broju okretaja i tek se neznatno stisnuo  :Embarassed: . 
Inače ga nakon lanoliziranja dobro stisnem u ručniku i prebacim ga preko štrika. I to je to.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ja nisam nimalo nježna prema svom Loveybums coveru, čak sam ga iscentrifugirala na prilično velikom broju okretaja i tek se neznatno stisnuo .


 :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja nisam nimalo nježna prema svom Loveybums coveru, čak sam ga iscentrifugirala na prilično velikom broju okretaja i tek se neznatno stisnuo .
> 
> 
>  :shock:


Joj, nije to onaj novi sa slonekom! Od tog incidenta (koji je na sreću prošao bez žrtava), više pazim...Još jednom   :Embarassed:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Joj, nije to onaj novi sa slonekom! Od tog incidenta (koji je na sreću prošao bez žrtava), više pazim...Još jednom


Odvaljujem!  :Laughing:

----------


## Serpentina

Stisnuti džemper sašili po uzoru na kozy f**** soaker i drži 12 sati   :Grin:  
Nema sretnije od mene :D

----------


## Olivija

Sad sam isprobala par soakera i definitivno za kupovinu sljedećeg je must:

1) pranje u vešmašini - ok su mi lagani ciklusi na 40 jer tu uvijek mogu nešto dodati za pranje, ali na ovima koji idu isključivo na ruke mi uvijek ostane žutog od kakice...

2) čičak/druker preferiram u odnosu na pull on iz razloga kakice - ako mi probije pelenu do soakera, onda sve zamuljam dok skinem "gaće"...

3) filcani i strojno predeni u odnosu na ručno štrikane (osim kada ih JA radim   :Embarassed:  )

4) definitivno je NE plavoj boji! CB mi je odličan, ali kako je nemilosrdno pustio boju i još uvijek pušta prilikom svakog lanoliziranja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Stisnuti džemper sašili po uzoru na kozy f**** soaker i drži 12 sati   
> Nema sretnije od mene :D



Rekla ja da su ti najbolji  :D

----------


## Serpentina

U žurbi sam puknula hvaljeni cover na radijator i ode cijeli proces lanoliziranja k vrapcu   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sad spava u jednokratnoj nakon dugo vremena i smrdi ....   :Nope:  

A svaki put se podsjećam kako ste mi rekle NE na radijator, ne na radijator....  :Mad:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Zašto? Ja to potajno radim i nikom ništa ne fali  :/

----------


## Serpentina

> Zašto? Ja to potajno radim i nikom ništa ne fali  :/


Ne znam što je bilo, uglavnom, šibnula sam malo vode na dio između nogu i curilo je kao sito, mogla sam čaj ocijediti   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Inače zadrži vodu. 

Ma.

----------


## Školjkica

ne znam dal da tu to pitam ili drugdje, znam da se pisalo negdje gdje i o vunenim gaćama.
hoću bojat vunu i napokon sam dogovorila da odem kod sestre jer ima mikrovalnu, pa sad ona kaze da ima vise tih programa, kaze da pise:
low, defrost, m.low, medium, medium high i high
znam da treba u prozirnoj foliji, to sam od ovce naučila 
 vještičica je pisala nekih 800 w, ili čega već, pa me zanima jel još tko radio u mikrovalnoj i kako da namjestim
u linkovima s uputama nisam nasla na koliko, jedino da treba više puta ponovit po 3-5 min
mi vunu koristimo malo drugačije, bezpelenaši smo i splela sam obične kvadrate koje sam lanolizirala, na to stavim složenu tetru, i bebu na to, pa kad se popiša ne procuri na kauč već samo zamjenim tetru

----------


## vještičica

[quote="Školjkica"]...  ima vise tih programa, kaze da pise:
low, defrost, m.low, medium, medium high i high... /quote]
na najjače (znači high) par min. pa sačekaš par min. pa opet na najjače i tako nekoliko puta. Srećno sa farbanjem  :Kiss:

----------


## coccinella

Evo da malo dignem ovaj topic jer mi je aktuelna nabava vunenih covera, soakera, longies.

Voljela bih vidjeti vaše kolekcije i čuti iskustvo s čime ste najzadovoljnije.  8) 

A kad bi bilo i slika beba u njima, sreći ne bi bilo kraja.  :D

----------


## Fana

> A kad bi bilo i slika beba u njima, sreći ne bi bilo kraja.  :D


Ovo sam jedva čekala   :Smile:  

Evo mojeg mališana u soakeru jedne tete šivalice.
Definitivno mu je preveliki, malo sam se zeznula u mjerenju.
Koristim još i Aristrocrats i Loveybums. Ja više volim aristokrata, a MM više ovog drugog jer mu je lakše kopčati nego navlačiti   :Embarassed:  Aristokrat nam je promočio jedan jedini put, kad je bio nošen 2 tjedna bez prestanka pa su se nogice razvukle. A kod LB moram paziti kako namještam pelenu kod nogica. Ako pelena izađe, sve je mokro. 

I ja sam ovih dana u intenzivnoj potrazi za još jednim (dva tri) soakerom pa ako netko ima prijedlog...

----------


## aishwarya

> Evo mojeg mališana u soakeru jedne tete šivalice.
> Definitivno mu je preveliki, malo sam se zeznula u mjerenju.


Ja bih rekla samo komotno   :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

A model je presladak   :Heart:

----------


## Mala01

Loveybums crepe -prezadovoljna sam! 
Istina, mora se paziti da pelena bude cijela pokrivena, ali to je isto sistem i kod drugih covera. Nema veze s vunom.
Inače, ja ih ne perem i ne lanoliziram i po mjesec dana (jedino ako mi se ne ukaka pa prođe van), smao stavim izvjetriti i super su.
Slikice kasnije

----------


## anamar

jesu li crepe predebele za ljetne dane?

mi imamo luxebaby i jedne od tete šivalice (isto interlock vuna)-meni su one idealne za ljeto
disana i popolini su bili aktualni ove zime 

model mi je malo preživahan za preslvačenje ovih dana, pa nemam slike

----------


## aishwarya

> jesu li crepe predebele za ljetne dane?


 Meni se čine OK

----------


## coccinella

:D  Super, čekam još slika i priča o iskustvu.

Fana, ti si prikrivena ovisnica?   :Grin:  
Mali maneken ti je super.   :Heart:

----------


## Fana

> Fana, ti si prikrivena ovisnica?   
> Mali maneken ti je super.


Ovisnica? Ma neeeeeee. Samo kaj dva sata na dan visim na http://hyenacart.com/ i ostavljam poštaru kolačiće ispred vrata   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

Sad si mi dala za razmišljati i mislim da sam ipak najzadovoljnija s CYA coverom! I Disana čičak mi je bio odličan ali smo ga nekako brzo prerasli, a CYA ima odličan kroj: taj dodatak oko nogica stvara na guzi malo više mjesta. Loveybuns mi je isto drag i sve 5, ali imamo tanke nogice tako da nam često zna pelena ostati nepokrivena. Nije to neka frka jer ga i tako mijenjam prije no što se pelena natopi, ali kakica nam zna proletiti   :Embarassed:  CB je još uvijek dežuran za noć jer je i najveći (OS).

Moram vam slikati manekena u svemu  :Wink: 

*Fana* - maneken je    :Saint:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Fana

Šmrc tuga nevjerica   :Crying or Very sad:  
uništila sam Aristocrata!
Oprala sam ga u malo toplijoj vodi jer je iscurilo malo kakice i eto. 
Žao mi ko psu. 
Uvukla sam sinoć sina u njega tako da sam ga držala za gaće  a MM je pokušavao ugurati višak pelene na leđima   :Laughing:  
Naravno da je promočilo gore na pasici, a dječak ima tragove na nogama koliko ga je stisnulo   :Sad:  

Uglavnom, trebam novi soaker.
Aristocrat mi je super i opet bi ga kupila. ali razmišljam i o Popolinijevom vunenom. Što biste vi izabrale? Kolike su pasice oko struka i nogu na Popoliniju? Dulje od Aristocrata?

I još... što znači CB?

----------


## coccinella

CB = Cuddlebuns fitted pelena.  8)

----------


## Mala01

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jesu li crepe predebele za ljetne dane?
> 
> 
>  Meni se čine OK


Meni se crepe čini baš idealna debljina i za noći za dan. Interlock je malo puniji pa nije baš za dan, a jersey mi se čini prilično tanak tak da ga ne bih preporučila.
I da, što kaže Oli, nije baš za tanke nožice...

----------


## enela

> CB = Cuddlebuns fitted pelena.  8)


Mali ispravak: CB  ima fitted i ima AIO. Ima soakera i zaštitnih od flisa.

----------


## Olivija

CB - Cuddlebuns - ja sam jesenas upiknula OS wool zaštitne - o njima pričam...

*Fana* -    :Sad:   i Popolinni će se stisnuti ak' ga mrko pogledaš. Radije si uzmi nešto filcano ili tkano. To ipak malo boje podnosi ovakve nezgode...

----------


## Mala01

> *Fana* -     i Popolinni će se stisnuti ak' ga mrko pogledaš. Radije si uzmi nešto filcano ili tkano. To ipak malo boje podnosi ovakve nezgode...


slažem se sa Olivijom... nama se Popolini isto stisnuo   :Sad:

----------


## Fana

> CB - Cuddlebuns - ja sam jesenas upiknula OS wool zaštitne - o njima pričam...
> 
> *Fana* -     i Popolinni će se stisnuti ak' ga mrko pogledaš. Radije si uzmi nešto filcano ili tkano. To ipak malo boje podnosi ovakve nezgode...


tkano - to su one koje se prodaju kao interlock, jel da? kao WCW? uglavnom su kao gaćice (pull up), jel da?
filcano - hm... koje su to? kako se to na engleskom kaže? felted?

perete li koje u vešmašini?

----------


## Mala01

Ne, Interlock nije tkano. Interlock su isto filcane i dosta guste i rastezljive, ne navlače se kao gačice nego se stavljaju kao pelena (barem ove Loveybums koje mi imamo)..
filcane=eng. felted   :Smile:

----------


## Tilja

Evo da se prijavimo: nabavila od Mame Medo aristocrats cover i napokon nam je po noći suha pidžamica (zadnjih nekoliko tjedana uvijek bi se budila mokra :? )
Čekamo još jedan od tete šivalice - interlock

----------


## Fana

> filcane=eng. felted


E pa da se zna, nakon mojeg tretmana, Aristocrats cover je isto felted   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Dosta priče, gdje je još slika?!   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Dosta priče, gdje je još slika?!


  :Laughing:

----------


## anamar

za razliku od poplinija naše luxe interlock se nisu stisnule ni cm kad ih je MM oprao s pelenama na 60   :D

----------


## anamar

za razliku od poplinija naše luxe interlock se nisu stisnule ni cm kad ih je MM oprao s pelenama na 60   :D

----------


## coccinella

Evo što je meni stiglo i što mi je  :Mljac:  :

Wild Child Woolies XS i 

Luxe baby S/M

Of course, to je zasad.   :Grin:

----------


## Fana

> Evo što je meni stiglo i što mi je  :
> 
> Wild Child Woolies XS i 
> 
> Luxe baby S/M
> 
> Of course, to je zasad.


joj, prekrasni su. kako si uspjela uloviti WCW? Cijeli sam dan čekala stocking , čak sam odbrojavala sekunde, a svejedno ništa nisam ulovila, planulo za tren.

----------


## coccinella

A čuj, godine iskustva su tu.   :Laughing:  

Da te utješim... ni meni nije uspjelo uloviti onaj koji sam željela. Ovaj je bio rezervna opcija, ali nije mi žao. Stvarno je predivan.

----------


## Olivija

Evo ti Cocci mog dečka: CYA, pa još jednom CYA (S veličina), pa Loveybums Crepe (M veličina).

Inače imam 2 fleece covera po tim krojevima (kao gaćice) i nikako mi ne pašu....   :Sad:

----------


## coccinella

> Evo ti Cocci mog dečka: CYA, pa još jednom CYA (S veličina), pa Loveybums Crepe (M veličina).


Osim što ti je presladak   :Heart:  , super mu stoje i jedan i drugi. :D
Btw. kad ste ti i Ena toliko hvalile CYA, naručila i ja jedan.   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo ti Cocci mog dečka: CYA, pa još jednom CYA (S veličina), pa Loveybums Crepe (M veličina).
> 
> 
> Osim što ti je presladak   , super mu stoje i jedan i drugi. :D
> Btw. kad ste ti i Ena toliko hvalile CYA, naručila i ja jedan.


A je'l se zna hoće li biti cura ili dečko? Koji uzorak si uzela?

----------


## coccinella

Uzela sam unisex, neke prugaste.   :Grin:

----------


## Fana

> Evo ti Cocci mog dečka: CYA, pa još jednom CYA (S veličina), pa Loveybums Crepe (M veličina).


Meni su preslatki ovi domaći štrikani   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Da, baš sam sad gledala. Olivija, dobro ti je ispao ovaj štrikani sa čičkom.  :Klap: 

Evo, ovo je CYA koji mi stiže.  8)

----------


## Mala01

Oli, gledam slikice   :Heart:  , i vidim kako ti Loveybums ne preklapaš  u struku kad kopčaš. Ja Svenu koji sad već ima ziher prek 8 kg još uvijek kopčam tako da preklopim jedan druker s desne strane prek lijeve (ako kužiš kaj želim reći). Možda ti zato oko nogica ima još više lufta  :/

----------


## Mala01

Evo kako izgleda naš vuneni Loveybums  na guzi..

----------


## Fana

> Evo kako izgleda naš vuneni Loveybums  na guzi..


Slikice su odlične. A najbolja mi je slikica mališana u Popoliniju  :Smile:  

Ja inače, isto kopčam LB crepe tako da izgleda "tuljasto", a ne ovako mekano i "omatajuće" kao na tvojoj slici. Imam M veličinu na 6-kilnatoj bebici, možda je to premalo? Jednostavno ne mogu jače zategnuti.

OT: kakve su tykie pelene?

----------


## Mala01

> Ja inače, isto kopčam LB crepe tako da izgleda "tuljasto", a ne ovako mekano i "omatajuće" kao na tvojoj slici. Imam M veličinu na 6-kilnatoj bebici, možda je to premalo? Jednostavno ne mogu jače zategnuti.


 Pa ne znam... S. ima prek 8 kila kako sam i napisala gore i ja ovak kopčam kao na slici i nije mu prestegnuto. Mislim da se ta vuna rastegne ako stalno tak kopčaš.




> OT: kakve su tykie pelene?


Maleee   :Grin:   nosili ih svega par puta jer su minijaturne, ali baš zato slatke.

----------


## Olivija

*mala* - previše ga stisne ako ih preklopim - baš mu se previše ocrtava gumica po leđima... Definitvno Sven ima deblje noge, a možda je Gregi malo jači struk  :?  

*cocci* - i dobro mi drže moji štrikani! Imam još jednog kojeg trebam poslikati   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

> *cocci* - i dobro mi drže moji štrikani! Imam još jednog kojeg trebam poslikati


Samo daj!  :D 

Inače, imam i ja dva HM u albumu (mama mi naštrikala) i baš me zanima kako će mi držati.

----------


## Mala01

> *mala* - previše ga stisne ako ih preklopim - baš mu se previše ocrtava gumica po leđima... Definitvno Sven ima deblje noge, a možda je Gregi malo jači struk  :?


Da, valjda su drugačije građeni  :/ 

Meni su ovi CYA prekrasni! Mislim da Sven definitivno treba jedan   :Grin:

----------


## Mama Medo

I meni je CYA super! To nam je bio prvi vuneni i stvarno sam jako zadovoljna!

----------


## Mala01

Ma joj, nemojte me više mamiti   :Rolling Eyes:  
Čekam tebe Oli   :Love:

----------


## Olivija

> Ma joj, nemojte me više mamiti   
> Čekam tebe Oli


  :Razz:   baš ti hvala!

----------


## Mala01

> Mala01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma joj, nemojte me više mamiti   
> Čekam tebe Oli  
> 
> 
>    baš ti hvala!


  :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Tko o čemu, ja o vuni.   :Laughing:  
Uglavnom, danas mi stigle dvije stvarčice i predivne su pa moram podijeliti s vama.   :Trep trep:  

Wollybottoms longies i Grateful buns soaker.

----------


## Lapis

na temu pranja.

tjedan dana smo frčkica i ja bile na moru i mm htijući me iznenaditi agilnošću je odlučio oprati pelenu koja je stajala na sušilici. pa ju je oprao sa ostalim tetra pelenama i gazama na 90, a potom šutnuo u sušilicu.
naravno radilo se o vermont diaper organic wool coveru. došlo mi je plakat kad sam ga vidjela.

----------


## Mala01

> na temu pranja.
> 
> tjedan dana smo frčkica i ja bile na moru i mm htijući me iznenaditi agilnošću je odlučio oprati pelenu koja je stajala na sušilici. pa ju je oprao sa ostalim tetra pelenama i gazama na 90, a potom šutnuo u sušilicu.
> naravno radilo se o vermont diaper organic wool coveru. došlo mi je plakat kad sam ga vidjela.


  :Sad:   ah što reći... muška posla

----------


## Olivija

> Tko o čemu, ja o vuni.   
> Uglavnom, danas mi stigle dvije stvarčice i predivne su pa moram podijeliti s vama.   
> 
> Wollybottoms longies i Grateful buns soaker.


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## triplemama

> na temu pranja.
> 
> tjedan dana smo frčkica i ja bile na moru i mm htijući me iznenaditi agilnošću je odlučio oprati pelenu koja je stajala na sušilici. pa ju je oprao sa ostalim tetra pelenama i gazama na 90, a potom šutnuo u sušilicu.
> naravno radilo se o vermont diaper organic wool coveru. došlo mi je plakat kad sam ga vidjela.


To ti se kod nas zove medvjeđa usluga   :Laughing:

----------


## triplemama

> Tko o čemu, ja o vuni.   
> Uglavnom, danas mi stigle dvije stvarčice i predivne su pa moram podijeliti s vama.   
> 
> Wollybottoms longies i Grateful buns soaker.


coccinella   :Zaljubljen:  

Je li vi to koristite i longies kao cover i kako to funkcioniše?

----------


## coccinella

Longies se koristi umjesto kombinacije cover + hlačice. Lanolizira se kao i cover i ne promače. 
Doduše, to što znam je teoretski, još nisam rodila.   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Mislim, još nisam rodila drugo dijete, prvo jesam odavno.   :Laughing:  
A prvi put nismo koristili longies i sad jedva čekam da i to isprobam.  :D

----------


## Olivija

*Lapis* -   :Crying or Very sad:  

Evo nas još u CB wool OS i HM by Oli

----------


## triplemama

Olivija što ti je sladak model  :Kiss:  
a i coveri

----------


## Fana

Stiglo danas poštom!!
shortie

Opet sam, naravno, zaribala veličinu   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Olivija, kako ti G. ima velike okice!  Presladak je.   :Heart:  
Coveri mu super stoje. Svaka čast mami  na zlatnim rukama.   :Wink:  

Fana... preslatko!

----------


## Olivija

Hvala na komplimentima! 
*Fana* -  :Zaljubljen:  gaće su super, ali mi je maneken ipak slađi!

----------


## Ms. Mar

Cure, jel probao tko Loveybums-in-Ones? I jel probao tko Loveybums O~Wool gaćice?

----------


## Olivija

Imam ja LIO i super mi je, jer je guza ful mala a ipak u vuni, no kakanje završi u coveru   :Embarassed:  tak da malo kalkuliram kad ju stavljam. (uzela dva inserta i jedan cover)

----------


## coccinella

*Olivija*, stigao mi je je CYA cover i presladak mi je. Daj mi samo reci da li je i tvoj dosta tanak? Mislim, ima dva sloja, ali u odnosu na ostalu vunu, ovaj je stvarno predivno tanak.

----------


## Olivija

> *Olivija*, stigao mi je je CYA cover i presladak mi je. Daj mi samo reci da li je i tvoj dosta tanak? Mislim, ima dva sloja, ali u odnosu na ostalu vunu, ovaj je stvarno predivno tanak.


 :Wink:  kužiš sad zašto ga toliko hvalim! A još kad vidiš koliko drži i koje eksplozije kakice zadrži, biti ćeš  :D

----------


## coccinella

:Naklon:   :D

----------


## aishwarya

Stigla nam nova vunica, zapravo cijeli kompet E. za rođendan

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Stigla nam nova vunica, zapravo cijeli kompet E. za rođendan


Preslatko!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

:Zaljubljen:  Prekrasno je!  :D 

Nego, gledala sam ti sad cijeli album. Baš se vidi da si prava zaljubljenica u platnene.   :Smile:

----------


## morena24

ok...sad kad sam napokon nabavila vunene covere (TB  :Heart:  )
imam i nedoumice...

da li ih prvo trebam oprat pa lanolizirat ili ih samo laniliziram i to je to :? 

i da li mogu u vuneni cover samo staviti tetru ili ulozak :? 
dal nece vuna iritirat bebinu kozu :?

----------


## aishwarya

> Nego, gledala sam ti sad cijeli album. Baš se vidi da si prava zaljubljenica u platnene.


Kad ti to kažeš, onda to zaista nešto i znači! Thanks!

Inače, nije sve samo u lijepom izgledu, nego hlačice i dobro drže!
Nego, palo mi je napamet, kad obučeš ovakve hlačice ili npr. longies, ne možeš djetetu obući bodi. Za ljeto OK, ali kako to funkcionira zimi? Zahvaljujući bakama stalno se brinem oko bubrega, jesu li pokriveni ili nisu  :Laughing:  
morena24, ja bih oprala vunu i potom je lanolizirala. Neki prodavači kažu da su coveri oprani, ali ja to radije još jednom operem sama. I sigurno su jako mekani i neće iritirati bebinu kožu, ne brini. 
A što se tiče tetre, probaj, ako procuri vidjet ćeš da trebaš nešto što bolje upija, a ako ne...

----------


## coccinella

> Nego, palo mi je napamet, kad obučeš ovakve hlačice ili npr. longies, ne možeš djetetu obući bodi. Za ljeto OK, ali kako to funkcionira zimi?


Ovo i mene zanima.  :/

----------


## marta

Pa ne mora dijete imati bodi. Nije to nesto obavezno. Mozete im oblaciti male potkosulje.

----------


## anamar

> ...
> 
> da li ih prvo trebam oprat pa lanolizirat ili ih samo laniliziram i to je to :? 
> 
> i da li mogu u vuneni cover samo staviti tetru ili ulozak :? 
> dal nece vuna iritirat bebinu kozu :?


operi i lanoliziraj.
ja často stavim samo tetru i ništa ne promoči.
neće iritirati, osim ako bebina koža nije hiper osjetljiva i moraš paziti da ako se smoči malo prozračiš i posušiš prije slijedećeg korištenja.

----------


## mama sanja

Primijetila sam da ako mi vuneni cover jednom promoči, promoči i drugi put, ma koliko ga sušila i zračila u međuvremenu. Jel se i vama to dešava? 
I kako ga sušite nakon pranja i lanoliziranja? Meni uvijek treba dva dana da se posuši :/

----------


## aishwarya

> Primijetila sam da ako mi vuneni cover jednom promoči, promoči i drugi put, ma koliko ga sušila i zračila u međuvremenu. Jel se i vama to dešava? 
> I kako ga sušite nakon pranja i lanoliziranja? Meni uvijek treba dva dana da se posuši :/


Hm, baš se meni nešto ovako sad dogodilo. Sad ću ga oprati i lanolizirati još jednom
A što se tiče sušenja, najprije ga dobro stisnem u ručniku i bude suh preko noći. Ne sušim na ravnom.

----------


## mama sanja

A kakav je, pleteni ili filcani? Moj je pleteni, pa me strah da se ne deformira ako ga objesim, zato ga uvijek sušim položenog.

----------


## aishwarya

Nije pleteni, to je druga stvar...

----------


## wileia

Molim pomoć!  :Smile:  

Moja djevojčica polako prerasta svoja 3 Popolini covera od PUL-a, veličine S. Sada sa 3 mjeseca ima 7,5 kg   :Razz:   (ekološko dojenje) i kupila bih joj vuneni cover. Dvoumim se između ovih:
1. http://www.popolini.com/news/singlev...ash=d4e115041f
2. http://www.popolini.com/news/singlev...ash=e06a875622

Što je praktičnije, bolje? *I koju veličinu izabrati?* Skupljaju li se pri pranju?

----------


## Fana

Nemam Popolinije, ali imam mišljenje, he he.
Netko više voli vunene gaćice (pull on) jer nema straha da će nešto procuriti sa strane ili da će pelena (pogotovo one koje imaju poendlani rub) izaći van iz covera.  
Netko pak više voli wrap covere zato jer se mogu bolje namjestiti, guza je manja, a ako kakica procuri, ond se kod svlačenja ne napravi urnebes, ako kod pull on-a.
Ja sam kupila Aristocrat pull on za noć (to je jako slično popoliniju), a imamo Loveybums wrap i još hrpu soakera (pull on) za "šminku" za po danu.

----------


## Fana

Ispričavam se na greškama u pisanju.

----------


## Olivija

> Nemam Popolinije, ali imam mišljenje, he he.
> Netko više voli vunene gaćice (pull on) jer nema straha da će nešto procuriti sa strane ili da će pelena (pogotovo one koje imaju poendlani rub) izaći van iz covera.  
> Netko pak više voli wrap covere zato jer se mogu bolje namjestiti, guza je manja, a ako kakica procuri, ond se kod svlačenja ne napravi urnebes, ako kod pull on-a.
> Ja sam kupila Aristocrat pull on za noć (to je jako slično popoliniju), a imamo Loveybums wrap i još hrpu soakera (pull on) za "šminku" za po danu.


x -(samo bez tipfelera)

----------


## @mazonka

Stigao mi je danas filcani wool-cover honey boy.  :D  :D  :D I bas mi je super cool....
Samo mi je zenska poslala trugi od fleeca, a ja platila i narucila dva od vune....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ali zato ce nam ovaj vuneni biti   :Heart:

----------


## Fana

> x -(samo bez tipfelera)


  :Laughing:  
no, pa mogla si baš i tipfelere potpisati    :Smile:

----------


## anamar

naša dobitna ljetna kombinacija za po doma, postale su imse vimse vunene zaštitne (bumpy), a unutra tetra. 
taj cover je toliko pouzdan i meni jednostavan za korištenje da ga stalno koristim. pelenu provjeravam i čim se popiški mijenjam. 
tako je cover dosada samo jednom promočio, tijekom buđenja iz dnevnog spavanja, kada se pelena unutra malo zgužvala. i nakon te nezgode sam ga  osušila na zraku i opet ga koristim.

----------


## silki

iskusne, pitanjce.
derle ima oko 7 kg i lijepe špekaste nogice. čekam 2 CYA covera i njih ću koristiti za dan.
za noć sam se odučila za disanu woollen pull-on pant.
koju veličinu da uzmem? 
0-4 months (euro 62/68 ) 
6-9 months (euro 74/80)   
10-18 months (euro 86/92)  
19-24 months (euro 98/104)

----------


## Olivija

*silki* - uzmi ove 10-18. Za taj tip gaća, a pogotovo ako ih planiraš za noć, nema veze ako budu malo velike.

----------


## silki

> *silki* - uzmi ove 10-18. Za taj tip gaća, a pogotovo ako ih planiraš za noć, nema veze ako budu malo velike.


  :Kiss:

----------


## nick

Da li netko ovdje zna, jel vuneni soaker koji ima lycre u sebi ima iste funkcije kao i bez, sa 100% vune.

Da li se izgube sve funkcije vune (hladi kad je toplo, grije kad je hladno, ne propušta vodu, propušta zrak...)
ako u soakeru ima lycre, kao u ovom od gwen. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/pelenebygwen/VuneniSoakeri#

 :Kiss:

----------


## Fana

Vuneni soakeri koji su krojeni kao gaćice uglavnom imaju likre i to im ne smanjuje funkcionalnost. Rastezljiviji su i mekši. Ja sam jedan takav čak oprala greškom u veš mašini i ništa mu nije bilo.

----------


## silki

disana gaće noću ne propuštaju po 12 sati u komadu. savršenstvo!
sad koristimo samo vunu. tu i tamo uleti koji pul cover.
vuna rules!   :Grin:  

u kojoj ljekarni mogu kupiti lanolina? onog što važu.
nekako mi se ne daje 80ak kn za purelan   :Razz:

----------


## Olivija

na Jarunskom placu
iznad Mercatora na križanju Ljubljanska/Zagrebačka
... teglica od 100g dođe nekih 15tak kuna.

i jedan veliki   :Grin:   što ti se vuna tako sviđa!

----------


## silki

> na Jarunskom placu
> iznad Mercatora na križanju Ljubljanska/Zagrebačka
> ... teglica od 100g dođe nekih 15tak kuna.
> 
> i jedan veliki    što ti se vuna tako sviđa!


  :Kiss:

----------


## roby

Nama danas stigla prva vunica i vidim već je lanoliziran....... 
Sad samo moram nabaviti lanolina da ga operem i kreće u pogon!!!

----------


## Ivana B-G

lanolizirat mozete i sa DM-ovom kremom za bradavice. isto je lanolin ali s dodatkom vitamina E, sto uopce ne smeta! isto nije skupa i jednostavnije kupit nego u ljekarni molit za lanolin (neke ga na daju  :/ )

----------


## mama sanja

> lanolizirat mozete i sa DM-ovom kremom za bradavice. isto je lanolin ali s dodatkom vitamina E, sto uopce ne smeta! isto nije skupa i jednostavnije kupit nego u ljekarni molit za lanolin (neke ga na daju  :/ )


Ali je u ljekarni ipak jeftiniji, 30 gr. sam platila nekih 7-8 kn prošle g. u 5. mj. i još ga imam poprilično. I to u prvoj ljekarni u kojoj sam pitala.  :Smile:

----------


## slava

Može li se lanolizirati Zagrebačkim melemom?

----------


## aishwarya

> Može li se lanolizirati Zagrebačkim melemom?


Ne, rekla bih.

----------


## slava

Nije li to čisti lanolin?

----------


## Olivija

melem:

Vazelin (Petrolatum)   
Parafinsko ulje (Paraffinum Liquidum)  
Gliceril stearat (Glyceryl Stearate)   
Lanolin (Lanolin)      
Pčelinji vosak (Cera Alba)     
Stearinska kiselina (Stearic Acid)     
Ricinusovo ulje (Ricinus Communis)     
Miris (Parfum) 
Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone

----------


## slava

Koliko sastojaka...  :Idea:

----------


## BusyBee

Ja nikako na zelenu granu s lanoliziranjem.  :/ 
Probala sam drzati u toploj vodi, u vreloj, 15 minuta, cijelu noc, ... nikako ih srediti kako treba. 
Moze li ulogu igrati i sampon kojim se otopi lanolin?

----------


## BusyBee

Prepisujem post na ispravan topic. Sori.   :Embarassed:

----------


## marta

> Ja nikako na zelenu granu s lanoliziranjem.  :/ 
> Probala sam drzati u toploj vodi, u vreloj, 15 minuta, cijelu noc, ... nikako ih srediti kako treba. 
> Moze li ulogu igrati i sampon kojim se otopi lanolin?


Moze igrati ulogu sampon. Kad u salici otapas lanolin mora ti se zabijeliti dok mijesas. Tek tad je otopljen.

----------


## Lutonjica

da, glavna caka je da voda postane mliječna, inače nije dobro otopljen i nece uspjeti

----------


## BusyBee

Uspjelo.. konacno... vec sam ih u mislima pakirala i prodavala   :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

cure, trebam savjet

naručila bih mojoj zori vunene popolinice na navlačenje, ali ne znam koju veličinu uzeti, L ili XL

ona ima sada 16 mj., ali je glista od valjda 9 kg i ispod 80 cm. ima sitnu, sitnu guzu i prilično mršave noge. ja volim da je pelena malo veća, bogatija, ne volim one skroz tanke

za L piše da je za ove 6-10 kg. da joj onda uzmem veće ili manje?!

----------


## Ivana B-G

vunene smiju biti vece i nece pravit problema s propustanjem, ali ne smiju biti premale i preuske, jer onda znaju propustit. dakle, ja bih uzela xl, pogotovo ako imate veci paket platnenih na guzi.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ma ja sam jako iskusna s vunom  ali su mi problem te njene žgoljave noge jer procuri pišalina ponekad uz nogavice

uzet ću xl

----------


## bimba iaia

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nego, palo mi je napamet, kad obučeš ovakve hlačice ili npr. longies, ne možeš djetetu obući bodi. Za ljeto OK, ali kako to funkcionira zimi?
> 
> 
> Ovo i mene zanima.  :/


  :Embarassed:  zašto ne može body?   :Embarassed:  
Nisam još imala prilike probat...pa ne kužim.Zbog veličine? Kako onda stavite ostalu robicu?

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo najnormalnije oblacili body preko toga, ne kuzim zasto ne bi mogao body?

----------


## Olivija

Pa ako ih koristiš kao hlačice, da ništa ne ide preko njih, onda zakopčani bodić ne izgleda baš jako lijepo. A ako ih doživljavaš kao štrample, tj, ako ćeš gore obući hlačice ili haljinicu onda je bodić o.k.

----------


## Lutonjica

aha
pa ako se koriste kao hlace, obuces potkosulju umjesto bodija
mi smo cesto koristili i potkosulje kad su cure bile bebe

----------


## bimba iaia

aha...kao hlačice...i bilo mi je sumljivo   :Embarassed:

----------


## aishwarya

Meni je super kad vunene longies imaju još i gaćice, a ja na pelenu stavim i zaštitne jer ih koristim kao hlače   :Laughing:  Ta kombinacija sigurno neće propustiti.
Još me muče potkošulje i goli bubrezi, ali možda odbacimo bodije ovih dana...

----------


## tenči

Da li je netko od vas ispleo sam soaker s čičkom? Kako to funkcionira? Propušta li tamo gdje je čičak sašiven na vunu?

----------


## vještičica

Isplela je Olivija, mislim da je bila turbo zadovoljna, ali sačekaj da se ona javi

----------


## Olivija

*tenči* - evo ti ga: i u akciji taman smo ga prerasli. Radila sam ga po Lion's wool Day-to-night kroju. Ovaj je od superwash vune tako da se je minimalno ufilcao. Dobro drži, i ne pušta na čičku (strojno ušiven). 
Prvi koji sam radila po tom kroju je bio od neke tanje vune, pa sam samo napravila dvostruko dno. Taj negdje već kruži među našim bebama   :Love:  

*vještičice*  :Kiss:

----------


## vještičica

:Kiss:  i tebi
long time no see  :Love:

----------


## tenči

Hvala!
Evo večeras se odmah hvatam iglica. :D 
Napravila sam dva kao gaćice, ali mi se čini da su napred preduboka   :Mad:   i ne možemo ih baš zategnuti, pa plivanju oko bebe...




 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## tenči

Hvala!
Evo večeras se odmah hvatam iglica. :D 
Napravila sam dva kao gaćice, ali mi se čini da su napred preduboka   :Mad:   i ne možemo ih baš zategnuti, pa plivanju oko bebe...




 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mimah

Oprostite sto ovako ulijecem, ali ne znam kud bih... Imam 2 vunena covera viska, pa ako je netko zainteresiran pp! 

Pozdrav i isprike jos jednom!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Olivija

*tenči* - kad radiš pasicu, ima jedan bod za rupice pa u jednom redu napraviš rupice da kroz njih provučeš uzicu - ja obično napravim heklanu od iste vune...

----------


## Mrvna

Kako se zove vuneni cover koji je dugačak, kao tajice (longies, soaker, cover?) i dupli je, može se nositi na obje strane?

----------


## kajsa

Longies su dugačke vunene hlačice


Nakon što operem vuneni soaker, jel ga moram posušiti prije lanoliziranja?

----------


## vještičica

> Nakon što operem vuneni soaker, jel ga moram posušiti prije lanoliziranja?


da

----------


## marta

Ja svoje nisam susila prije lanoliziranja. Zapravo, prvi put sad to cujem. nakon pranja sam odmah lanolizirala i onda susila.

----------


## vještičica

ja jesam
čisto logike radi - mokro na suvo, ne mokro na mokro
btw, to je moja logika, mislim da nigdje na netu nisam pročitala ništa o tačnoj proceduri pranje-sušenje-lanoliziranje

----------


## kajsa

i meni je logičnije da ako suhi močim u vodu s lanolinom, da će bolje upiti, odnosno da će biti nepropusniji.

opet, lijena sam, pa sam mislila skratiti postupak.
probati ću kao *marta*, pa ak bude puštao onda idem sušiti prije

----------


## Lutonjica

ni ja nisam sušila
pranje, lanoliziranje, pa tek onda sušenje

----------


## Lutonjica

i uvijek su bili savršeno lanolizirani, držali cijele noći po 14 sati u komadu (i duže bi, ali morala sam ujutro promijenit pelenu   :Grin:   )

----------


## BusyBee

Nikad cula za prvo susenje pa lanoliziranje i nisam nikad ni u jednim uputama to procitala (uvijek napomenu da se koristeni cover ispere i kasnije umoci u pripremljenu otopinu).
Mi smo imali jedno vrijeme frku kad ni jedno lanoliziranje nije uspjelo i nakon toga, sve 5 (kuckuckuc).
Nama isto drzi ful dugo svaki vuneni cover, imamo nezgode jedino ponekad ako malca nosim u marami jer onda mu je stisnut cover pa prije zna propustiti.

----------


## jelena.O

Da li lanoliziranje mora ići nakon svakog pranja covera ili nešto slično. Htjela bi lanolizirati deku , ali da ostane malo duža nepromočiva.

----------


## Lutonjica

lanolizirat treba nakon svakog pranja
ali se zato peru rijetko   :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

Ne znam jeste li vec pisale o tome, ali, jucer sam dobila novi cover i letak o lanoliziranju na kojem pise da nije lose prije lanoliziranja vec koristenog covera, drzati ga neko vrijeme u blagoj otopini octa, osobito ako je voda u vasem kraju tvrda.
Naime, lanolin vise "voli" kiseliju okolinu pa taj ocat pospjesuje uspjeh lanoliziranja.

Dovoljna je jedna zlica octa u tih par litara vode u kojima se namace cover, prije lanoliziranja (a nakon pranja, valjda).

----------


## molly

Za ocat nisam nigdje procitala.

Na uputama koje sam dobila uz cover pise da se pere sa Sudz 'n Dudz ili Eucalanomposlije ispiranja pod hladnom vodom, a negdje na Internetu sam procitala da se ne smije prati sa Wooliteom i slicnim deterdentima. Da li je to istina? Sa cim onda oprati prije lanoliziranja? 

Smije li se staviti u stroj za pranje rublja na program za vunu ili onaj za rucno pranje na 30 stupnjeva? Ako se smije, stavi li se neka centrifuga, ili se skroz iskljuci?

I u uputama mi pise da poslije pranja npr. Eucalanom treba lanolizirati sa 1-2 zlicice lanolina u posudi tople vode.

Znaci, trebam prvo oprati (nekako ako zelim, s nekim deterdentom), zatim operem sa onim djecjim samponom s lanolinom (umjesto Eucalana) i na kraju lanoliziram? Jesam li dobro shvatila?

----------


## kajsa

> Za ocat nisam nigdje procitala.
> 
> Na uputama koje sam dobila uz cover pise da se pere sa Sudz 'n Dudz ili Eucalanomposlije ispiranja pod hladnom vodom, a negdje na Internetu sam procitala da se ne smije prati sa Wooliteom i slicnim deterdentima. Da li je to istina? Sa cim onda oprati prije lanoliziranja? 
> 
> Smije li se staviti u stroj za pranje rublja na program za vunu ili onaj za rucno pranje na 30 stupnjeva? Ako se smije, stavi li se neka centrifuga, ili se skroz iskljuci?


ja perem s tekućim deterđentom (nisam sigurna kojim, mislim  faksom). na pakiranju praška (ariel) je izričito pisalo da nije za vunu, pa sam oprala s tekućim.

perem u vešmašini, program za vunu.

----------


## molly

Kad stavim na vunu, centrifuga je na 900. Smijem li tako ostaviti, ili moram skroz iskljuciti centrifugu. (Inace mogu smanjiti i na 700.)

----------


## aishwarya

pranje u mješavini dječjeg šampona i lanolina je u biti lanoliziranje

nove i smrdljive zaštitne operem u Ecoveru za vunu. iako koristim i nešto slično tom Eucalanu ne čini mi se da to baš onako pošteno očisti pa to koristim kad cover treba malo osvježiti i dodati još malo lanolina. kad operem cover ponovno ga i lanoliziram 

štrikano perem na ruke, a interlock može i u mašini

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kad stavim na vunu, centrifuga je na 900. Smijem li tako ostaviti, ili moram skroz iskljuciti centrifugu. (Inace mogu smanjiti i na 700.)


meni je na vuni centrifuga na 400, a temperatura na 30 C , tako i perem vunene zaštitine

----------


## aishwarya

> Kad stavim na vunu, centrifuga je na 900. Smijem li tako ostaviti, ili moram skroz iskljuciti centrifugu. (Inace mogu smanjiti i na 700.)


previše. isključi centrifugu i ocijedi u ručniku

----------


## molly

Uzela sam od CYA neke sa e-baya. Mislim da nisu interlock jer se na vanjskom sloju vide ocice od strikanja. Nadam se da bez obzira na to smiju u stroj za pranje.
Puno hvala na detaljnim informacijama.

----------


## tua

Vidim da je većina tema s nekakvim pp iskustvima zamrla. Ako ima netko tko koristi, štrika, naručuje...nek se javi.
Zapravo, štrikati ne znam, pa me zanima neki dobar link za naručivanje...
Trenutno čekam cya- nisu baš jeftini, nadam se da će me oduševit  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

*tua* poslala sam ti pp, ali ne znam da li možeš primati.

----------


## tua

mogu :Grin:

----------


## zasad skulirana

podizem temu...imam muke po WCW coverima... :Sad: 

mislila sam da je problem u lanoliziranju,no sada uspijem da nista ne procuri cijelu noc ali ako smo vani u setnji vec nakon 2h joj promoci kroz odjecu... :Sad:  neki mi je dan cijela sjedalica u autu bila mokra... :Sad: 

dakle,sa prvim mokrenjem sve ode niz noge...kako je to uvijek na nogavicama,cini mi se da je problem u luftu oko nogica kad sjedi....jednostavno kao da joj ne sjednu dobro uz tijelo....mislim,mora da je to,ako cijelu noc ne propusti u krevetu,kad je pelena ujutro nekad natopljena do vrha....

radi toga sam prije par dana sam odustala od koristenja vune po danu nego smo na PUL-u a po noci stavljam vuneni i sve 5....
ona ima cca 9,5kg i M velicina covera....L bi joj nekad stavila po noci i cini mi se da je OK...

drugi problem - smrad....pa meni se oni odma usmrde,vani mi stoje na zraku preokrenuti do noci i vec za par dana to smrdi za poludit... :Sad: 
pa svako koliko ih vi perete? ja sam sinoc jedan provala proprat na ruke sa tekucim sapunom i ujutro ga pomirisala i idalje smrdi...
dakle,moram ga frknut u masinu....na koji program,smije li na centrifugu?
i onda nakon svakog tog pranja (bilo rucno,bilo u masini) se moraju opet lanolizirat?
pa ja cu to onda morat svako 5-6dn radit....sta vama ne smrde?

----------


## marta

Ti coveri imaju velike otvore oko nogu, zato procure. 
Oni koji imaju malo duze "nogavice", onako, bar 6-7 cm su puno bolji. 
I problem je u interlock vunenoj tkanini koja po mom iskustvu najteze upija lanolin. 
Ne znam jedino zasto ti smrde. Mozda se zapravo osjete na lanolin, a tebi to smrdi?
Po mom iskustvu, a fakat ga imam, prvi vuneni cover sam isplela za sina koji za par mjeseci puni 10 godina, postoje velike razlike medju vunenim coverima. 
Štrikane gace, dakle one koje se strikaju na ruke, najbolje upijaju lanolin. Mislim da je stvar u velicini očice i "labavijoj" tkanini. Meni su znale izdrzati desetak dana, tj. noci bez pranja. 
Sljedece po redu su npr. Disana gace, koje su duplo strikane ali strojno, puno je tanja vuna, pa upcycle gace, od starih pulovera i Bumpy ili ImseVimse gace na cicak od vunenog štofa. Sve ove nabrojane dobro upijaju lanolin, ali slabije od rucno strikanih. Meni su recimo Bumpy vuneni cover jedan od drazih jer se savrseno slaze s tetra pelenama. 
Najslabije upijaju gace od vunenog interlocka, ne znam zasto, valjda je stvar u pletivu. One nekako najteze upiju lanolin i skroz je lako zbrljat. Meni se dogodilo nedavno, nisam mogla vjerovati da nisam uspjela lanolizirati gace nakon punih 9 godina lanolizirackog iskustva.

----------


## marta

Dopisat cu kasnije jos neke stvari, moram prvo malenu uspavati.

----------


## marta

Htjela sam zapravo detaljnije analizirati vunu.

Kao sto sam vec napisala, najbolje upijaju lanolin, tj. najlakse ih je uspješno lanolizirati, štrikane gaće. Ovog tipa.

Njihov je glavni nedostatak velicina, tj. glomaznost. Najbolje funkcioniraju kao noćne gaće. Jedino ako imate dugačke, onda ste na konju, imate i dnevne i nocne gace. Vrlo prozracne, meni nisu nikad smrdile, i morala sam ih prati, tj. propustile bi svakih 10 do 12 dana. Ako su nastrikane od vune koja se ne filca, mogu se prati u masini i uvijek su mekane i rastezljive, tako da jedna velicina moze dugo trajati, jer se razvuku po potrebi. Al kao sto rekoh, velike su. Treba imati neke super siroke hlačice za obući preko takvih gaća. 

U drugu kategoriju mi spada nekoliko vrsta covera, npr. ovi. Napravljeni su od iste vrste vunene tkanine tj. vunenog štofa, kao i ImseVimseBumpy. Osim sto ok upijaju lanolin, savrseni su za svakodnevnu upotrebu, pogotovo s tetra pelenama. Nisu debeli, mogu pod odjecu bez problema i super drze. 
Po mom iskustvu, u lakolanolizirajuće spadaju i upcycle gaće, tj. sve vrste gace sašivenih od starih pulovera. Npr. ovakve, ili ovakve. Ali znaju (ove druge) biti glomazne za standardnu odjecu koja je napravljena za jednokratne pelene.
Tu su mi i Disana gaće, ove. Genijalno drze i lako se lanoliziraju. 
Al i one su poveće. 

I onda na kraju dolazim do ovih koje mi zadaju probleme s lanoliziranjem. To su ovakve gace. Ta vrsta pletiva, čini mi se, ne tvrdim da je to povijesna istina, teze upija lanolin. I uvijek mi ostane onako masnjikava na povrsini. I ovaj tip gaca najlakse propusti oko nogu. Puno su mi bolje one koje su napravljene kao kratke hlače, one ne cure i drze odlicno. Al rekla bih da ne postoji odjeca pod koju bi se to moglo ugurati. Pretpostavljam da bi dugačke gace od vunenog interlock pletiva bile odlicne. Al ih nemam. 

Planiram naštrikati babuši jedne dugačke, za zimu.

----------


## zasad skulirana

marta hvala ti,ovo je pravi tutorial for dummies.... :Smile:  nisam imala pojma da postoji toliko vrsta.....prvi link ti ne radi...

hmmm...izgleda da ja imam te od interlocka (nisam znala da se to tako zove,ali da,bas su ono krute i gustog tkanja)...dakle em su kratke nogavice em slabo upija lanolin... jednom ih nisam uspjela lanolizirat dobro,propustile su mi tokom noci i nakon ponovljenog lanoliziranja je bilo OK...
kako cover ispliva u lavoru pa dio nije pod vodom,nasla sam neku tesku kriglu i stavila ju unutra pa je pritisnuo cover na dno.... :Smile: 

smrad - ne,nije to lanolin,jednostavno jako smrde po urinu...logicno,ako je ovo gusto nepropusno tkanje....tesko upija lanolin ali bome jednom kad udje urin unutra smrad ostaje.... :Sad: 
mogu njih frknut u masinu? na ruke nisam uspjela to oprat....

onda za po danu mi trebaju te kroja a la Disana...i nosit ih na kotulice jedino.... :Smile: 
a za po doma imati jedne skroz dugih nogavica pa ih nositi umjesto hlaca....

----------


## mikka

popravila sam prvi link.

----------


## marta

Saću da gi opravim.
Evo štrikanih gaća:
http://www.llamajama.com/category_4/Wool-Soakers.htm

Ne zna mogu li te gace u masinu. Ako ces probati obavezno stavi na program za vunu ili rucno pranje. Ili ih operi rucno, ali  s kratkim namakanjem i jacim detergentom. I onda se potrudi oko lanoliziranja, jer kad upiju vise lanolina, manje upijaju mokracu.

----------


## marta

mikka, nisi, jos uvijek ima viska slova.

----------


## Jelka

Hej curke, imam već duže vrijeme lanolina, gotovo nikada korištenog. Jel to ima rok trajanja? Odnosno želi li ga tko?

----------


## mikka

gdje ima viska slova?

jelka, mislim da lanolin nema rok trajanja, bar ne ovaj za covere. onaj za mazati cice ima  :Grin:

----------


## Jelka

A kome da ga uvalim? Mislim, ne traži jesti, ali opet znam da ga je prije bilo malo teže nabaviti (u vidu čudnih pogleda farmaceuta).

----------


## marta

Vise nema viska slova, falanapitanju.

Lanolin nema rok trajanja. Kad istekne rok trajanja onom za bradavice (iako mu zapravo nije nista, al moraju navesti neki rok), mogu se njime gace lanolizirati bez problema.

----------


## tua

mozes  s lanolinom podmazat sanjke :Smile:

----------


## marta

ili mazati ruke po zimi.

----------


## aishwarya

zasad skulirana, WCW cover možeš bez problema oprati u mašini na programu za vunu, samo isključi centrifugu, cover stavi u ručnik i stisni. Po mom iskustvu, svi se coveri usmrde, i štrikani i od interlocka, kad se natope urinom, a to mi se dogodi najčešće kad je 1) pretanka pelena i 2) bodi previše stisne pelenu. 
Nakon pranja bi trebala ponovo lanolizirati cove i, ako nisi, preokreni ga naopačke i gnječi rukama pod vodom da se lanolin bolje upije

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ja s njime mažem usta cijelu zimu, pa se gadim djeci bježe od mene - bljak, ueee, lanolin, aaaa  :Smile: 

nisam više u pelenama, ali kako su moje pretežno bile u vuni (druga isljučivo) skužila sam da gaće treba povremeno dobro oprati; ja sam običavala natrljati sa sapunom, pustiti da malo odstoji, pa isprati. baš da se izgule ostaci. mislim, to je radio mm jer on tako sebi i vunene čarape koje obožava i nosi od rujna do svibnja  :Cool: 

sad ih čuvam za ... nemam pojma koga, ali stoje u ormaru nanovo lanolizirane - i lijepo mirišu  :Smile:  iako su tjerane i po tri, četiri godine

----------


## zasad skulirana

jutros sam ih frknula u masinu,program za vunu ima centrifugu na 600,nisam iskljucivala...evo sam joj bez lanoliziranja stavila cover pred spavanje....vidit cemo sto ce bit do ujutro....zasada mi spava u majici i u vreci,nista ju ne stiska preko covera,mogla bi onda podebljati malo nocnu pelenu....ovo ljeto je bila suha do jutra,dolaskom hladnijeg vremena se sve poremetilo... :Sad:

----------


## marta

To ce ti sve iscuriti jer nisi lanolizirala cover.

----------


## zasad skulirana

a vidit cemo,mislim da nece jer kad sam ih kupila nisam ih lanolizirala a drzali su! em se ona popisa tek pred jutro....
ionako je vrijeme za oprat posteljinu i vrecu..... :Smile:

----------


## Marija

Imam i ja pitanje. Odvažila sam se ovaj put na vunene zaštitne gaće (slične kao ove WCW), i uspješno sam ih lanolizirala i super drže po noći. Ali problem je što se M. skoro uvijek pokaka pred jutro i onda drek skoro pa obavezno procuri ili na leđima ili uz nogu, pa onda perem, pa opet lanoliziram, pa se to dugo suši... Uglavnom, više vremena ih ne koristim nego što ih uspijevam koristiti. A noću nekako najviše volim staviti tetru. (jednu u trokut, drugu u pravokutnik, pa još jedan dodatni uložak)

Ima li neki čarobni načina slaganja tetri koji uspješno sprečava curenje kake po coveru?

----------


## marta

Marija cestitam na cetvrtom! 
Probaj origami fold za tetru, drugacije se dobije trokut i da se bolje oblikovati oko nogu. Ja sam s tetrama koristila iskljucivo covere na cicak ili drukere (vunene, sa S koristim samo vunu), ali mislim da se moze kraj zagurati tako da se ne odvaja previse.

----------


## marta

Evo ovdje:
http://www.diaperware.com/picturepages/flatfolding.htm

----------


## Marija

Hvala  :Smile: 

Sad spava u tetrama bezveze posloženim u cover, a sutra ću probati taj origami, ako zapne, pitam sina da mi pomogne  :Smile: 
Ja sam se vune bojala, a sad vidim da nije toliko komplicirano

----------


## marta

Ma vuna je zakooooon! 
A origami fold je odlican, jer pristaje na novorodjence jednako dobro kao i na bebu od godinu i pol - provjereno.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> To ce ti sve iscuriti jer nisi lanolizirala cover.


suho ko papar jutros.... :Smile:  a pelena je bila dobro namocena do gornjih drukera...

----------


## mali laf

mi imamo disana soaker i nije nikad promočio.lanolin sam kupila u apoteci za neke smješne nofce.
sa snappy kopčom se tetra uz malo vježbe super stisne da drekec ne mrda  :Smile:

----------


## gugolina

Koristi li koja mama babyology vuneni cover. Jeftiniji su pa me zanima jesu li i slabije kvalitete?

----------


## marta

Meni se cine skroz u redu. Nemam ih, samo sam proguglala.

----------


## Jadranka

tko zna, gdje mogu kupiti taj lanolin u st? Ili ga mogu negdi preko neta naruciti?

----------


## marta

U bilo kojoj ljekarni. Mozda te cudno pogledaju, al inzistiraj. 
Ili kupi u DMu onu njihovu mast za bradavice, nije cissti lanolin, ali moze posluziti.

----------


## Jadranka

I pitala sam zato sto su me cudno gledali  :Smile:  pa rekoh, mozda neko zna ljekarnu u kojoj ne gledaju cudno  :Wink:

----------


## tua

neke manje apoteke mozda i nemaju, ali one koje same muckaju kremice bi trebale imati.

----------


## gugolina

Ima koja mama da se želi riješiti svojih vunenih cover u veličini L? :D

----------


## gugolina

Mame, dal radije kupiti vuneni cover s nogavicama (poput Disane) ili bez nogavica poput ovih http://www.loveybums.com/index.php?l..._detail&p=1415 ?

----------


## zasad skulirana

s nogavicama obavezno! meni su takvi bez nogavica po danu (kad je N. u pokretu) odma procurili bas na nogama.....
za po noci su joj ok,kako je u lezecem polozaju....

----------


## Mojca

Cure, pliz help... mi smo u pp, gotovo od početka i koristimo PUL covere. 
I sad sam zabrijala da joj je u njima hladno ako odemo van na ove zimske temperature ako malo dulje ostanemo vani i pelena bude jače mokra... brijem ili to ima smisla?

----------


## tua

pa kakva je pelena kad ju presvlacis? koliko me sjecanje sluzi trebala bi biti topla. ali nabavi ti jedan (2,3) vunena, za svaki slucaj :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Hm. Zapravo nemam pojma, nismo još pošteno bile vani ove sezone, imala je viroze pa bakteriju, samo smo prozujale po vani u najtoplijem dijelu dana.

----------


## marta

Nece joj bit hladno u pulu, ali vuna je svakako finija. I toplija.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Marta. 
 :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

opet ja muke po coverima.....kupila (ovdje na Rodi,od TB) covere sa malo duljim nogavicama,lanolizirala ih i danas sam joj vec 2x mijenjala bodi i hlace....
propustilo jutros nakon 2h nosenja i onda 2gi put nakon 1,5h popodnevnog spavanja....stvarno mi nije jasno,super su se lanolizirali,coveri su i na dodir masnjikavi.... 
...ostavim ih u lavoru preko noci,izvrnuti na unutarnju stranu....dobro otopim lanolin mjesajuci ga sa samponom,ulijem u toplu vodu...sve po PS-u....
ovi nisu gusto tkani (interlock) nego ono kao djemperi....

----------


## aishwarya

Vjerojatno je problem u tome što puno piški, dodaj još koji uložak u pelenu ili mijenjaj pelenu češće. ako ti je jednom propustio, mislim da ga moraš oprati i ponovo lanolizirati. I probaj pelene oprati bez deterdženta, možda ne upijaju dobro jer se nakupilo deterdženta

----------


## aishwarya

Evo tu piše što bi mogao biti problem:

http://woollybottoms.com/faqs.php

i po mom iskustvu, kad mokraća jednom prođe, ostane "zatvorena" u coveru i zbog toga se usmrdi. i lakše pobjegne drugi put, iako se u međuvremenu cover dobro osuši

----------


## marta

Skulirana, mozda pretjerujes s kolicinom lanolina. Na jedne gace ide kuglica lanolina promjera 5-6 mm, ko zrno graska.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Neznam zene u cemu je problem,bilo je par dana sve OK i danas je MM-u setnji opet sve procurilo do hlaca (promjenio ju netom prije izlaska i bili su vani samo 1h) i posizio je i reko da joj on vise nece stavljat vunene covere....sjedala je na bicikli,primjetila sam da se tada to cesce dogodi...njoj ovaj cover duljih nogavica nije uzak bas oko bedara,no mislila sam da to nije ni potrebno,ocito postaje problem ako sjedi i pritiska pelenu i cover...
U istoj je peleni max 2h,koristimo Flafice + debeli ulozak....noc sa interlock coverom izdrzi bez problema,problem je dan,kad se krece,sjedi....

Marta,ma kakvi,prije sam stavljala premalo,nisu ni bili masnjikavi na dodir poslje lanoliziranja....zadnji sam put 4 covera uvalila u lavor preko noci a otopila sam 1/2 male zlicice.....

Jedan mi je bas Wollybottoms,u uputama mi pise da ih se treba tek 1 mjesecno lanolizirat...ma nema sanse da mi toliko izdrze.....

----------


## marta

Ne znam sta bi ti rekla. Cinjenica je da vunene lakse propuste ako ako postoji pritisak na neku manju povrsinu, kao ta prica s biciklom, ali to je nesto na sto se covjek jednostavno navikne. Ili se ne navikne, pa promijeni model rada. Ja bih za van uvijek koristila duple, štofane gace na cicak jer bolje drze. Bar u mom iskustvu, a kako se da zakljuciti s ovog topica, svatko ima drugacije iskustvo.

----------


## gugolina

Ima tko iskustva s ovim zaštitnim gaćicama http://minigreeny.com/pelene/dodaci-...hane-vune.html ?
Zanima me dal čičak žulja? I dal dobro pokriju jer mi se čini da baš ne pokrivaju bedra pa da bi mogle procuriti.

----------


## gugolina

Hoće li koja mama iz Novog ZG uskoro naručivati nešto s ove stranice http://minigreeny.com/ Pa da se udružimo i skupimo narudžbu iznad 390kn i izbjegnemo poštarinu. :D

----------


## mishekica

Imam pitanje...

Frendica nudi da mi nešto naštrika za bebu pa mi je palo na pamet da tražim vuneni cover. Može li mi netko reći kakva mi točno treba biti vuna, kakvo pletivo (br. igala ili vrsta očica ili štajaznam...)?
I koliko to treba biti veliko?  :Embarassed: 

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## Indi

> zasad skulirana, WCW cover možeš bez problema oprati u mašini na programu za vunu, samo isključi centrifugu, cover stavi u ručnik i stisni.


Ja imam WCW covere, nikad mi se nisu usmrdili - baš me iznenadilo Skulirana da ti se usmrde.
S njima nikada problema. I ja ih centrifugiram i drže mi za pet.
Lanoliziram 1x mjesečno, možda i duže jer ne pamtim  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Mishekice, treba biti bar 80% cista vuna, angora ili kašmir, a za onih preostalih 20% bi bilo dobro da NIJE najlon. 
Na netu ima uputa, ako ti frendica zna strikat, bit ce joj dovoljno da vidi. Moze recimo pogleda ti ovdje:
http://www.garnstudio.com

----------


## mishekica

> Mishekice, treba biti bar 80% cista vuna, angora ili kašmir, a za onih preostalih 20% bi bilo dobro da NIJE najlon. 
> Na netu ima uputa, ako ti frendica zna strikat, bit ce joj dovoljno da vidi. Moze recimo pogleda ti ovdje:
> http://www.garnstudio.com


Hvala na informaciji.

Na drops designu ne mogu ništa naći. Pod "cover" mi ništa ne izbacuje, a ne znam kakvu drugu riječ mogu upotrijebiti.  :gaah:

----------


## marta

Otvori stranicu na engleskom, i onda patterns. Tamo postoji cijela hrpa njihovih magazina u kojima je samo odjeca i oprema za bebe. U gotovo svakom ima gaca.

----------


## mishekica

Hvala, marta. Mozak mi malo slabije radi u zadnje vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

što sad ide od vune?

kupila bih nešto sitno, ostalo mi je od ovih mojih većih, uglavnom moje šivane improvizacije /sasvim funkcionirajuće/, ali bih možda ipak nešto za noć

disana kuhana vuna?!

koji broj bi trebalo uzeti - onaj najmanji ili ipak M kako se uzimaju popolinice?

----------


## gugolina

Disana je ok. Po mome uvijek je bolje uzeti broj veće što se tiče vune.

----------


## uporna

Bacila sam se na šivanje pelena i našla jednu majicu -novu - sastava 50% angora, 30% virgin wool, 20% polyamid. Mene zanima da li ovu angora i virgin vunu koje su ukupno 80% mogu smatrati dovoljnim za vuneni cover?

----------


## marta

Mozes.

----------


## uporna

Hvala.

----------


## Pačug

ima li netko iskustva sa plavo-zelenim mrljama na vunenim coverima? imam dva disana covera, redovito se peru i lanoliziraju. na mjestu između nogica, uz šav kod poruba se pojavila mrlja i ne mogu ju isprati.  :Sad:  Hvala!

----------


## uporna

Pačug ne znam mene tek čeka veselje sa pp i vunenim cov.

Samo da javim da su sašivena dva covera vunena (jedan prilagodila od poludugog rukava a drugi sašila kao gaćice). obzirom da bebolina stiže tek u ljeto javim iskustva sa korištenjem DIY vunenih covera i PP.

----------


## gugolina

Evo mi prebrodili salmonelu nakon 6 dugih mjeseci vratili se platnenima + vuneni coveri. Ima još nekog da koristi vunu sad preko ljeta? Koju koristite? Čini mi se da je Disana sad predebela za ove vrućine. Ja imam još samo Storchenkinder. Dugo su mi promakale, ali evo sada dosta dobro drže.
Htjela bih kupiti još koji komad vune, malo tanje sad za ljeto, ali ne znam koju osim ovih Storchenkinder.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ja sam koristila po ljeti i nisam se zamarala vrućinom

poznato je da se hladno pivo na plaži čuva u vunenim čarapama

----------


## S2000

Molim preporuku za vuneni cover, s duzim nogicama... 
Koju velicinu da uzmem za malu bebu? Za novorodence imam 3 male zastitne od Pulla, recimo da bi ove vunene pocela koristiti ove zime kad beba bude imala cca 3 mjeseca... ne znam koju velicinu? Disana 74/80?

----------


## legal alien

Jesu li za tek rodjene bebe bolje zastitne od pula ili vunene? S tim da mislimo u startu koristit tetru + disana svedsku.
Nekako mi onaj dio sto kod pul zastitnih dodje oko bedrica ne djeluje udobno a ni da moze sprijecit curenje. 
Koliko uopce bebe stare 0-3 mj mogu popiskiti i pokakiti? Jesu li bas neophodne zastitne prvih mjesec dana?

----------


## maca papucarica

Jesu, neophodne su jer i tako male bebe mogu puuuno popiskiti i pokakati (ovisi i koliko papaju).

Ne znam koje si covere gledala, ja imam ME i uopce nisu neudobni rubovi.

I ja sam prije mislila da ti coveri kao moraju "hermeticki" to sve zatvorit da ne procuri al u biti, mokraca nece procuriti nego se robica namoci ako koji rub pp viri malo iz covera (pa bodic povuce vlagu iz pelene), a kakica ce procuriti jedino ako se beba eksplozivno i obilno pokaka, a pelenica se malo pomakne oko nogica (od vlage i meskoljenja valjda), ali u tim slucajevima procuri i iz jednokratne.
Plus iz jednokratne zna procuriti i po ledima, a to nam se sa pp jos nije dogodilo.

----------


## legal alien

Sve vise naginjem tome da uzmem 2 od PULa i 2 vunena. Dobit cu jos jedan polovni od PULa za new born. Nadam se da je to dosta za dvije bebe. 
Jer nije isto ako samo tetru slozis u origami i preko ide cover ili ako imas tetru ono obicno slozenu u ulozak, pa svedsku od disane (djeluje malo deblje) pa cover. Nekako imam feeling da bi sami cover preko tetre plesao na malim bebama. 
Onda opet moje iskustvo sa pelenama je nikakvo ako se ne racuna djetinstvo gdje sam bila glavni asistent za mladju bracu i sestru  :Cool:

----------


## S2000

Male bebe ispocetka same ne okrecu pa bi trebalo drzati i sam cover s tetrom, valjda.

Ima li tko iskustva s ovom one size zastitnom, od 4-16 kg, a pise da odlicno ide na tetre... 

http://www.eko-butik.com/platnene_pe...close_zastitne

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne okreću se ali moj je npr imao dosta problema sa vjetrićima i tad bi od pustog meškoljenja i naprezanja spustio (početno dobro stegnutu) jednokratnu do pola guze  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## S2000

A da, sad se sjetih da je moj pedalao nogama 24/7 i da bi vjerojatno sve rasturio  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ma oni su mali Houdiniji, brzo ćeš se podsjetiti  :Smile:

----------


## penny

Imam ti ja onakav close parentov cover. (ako hoces donesem da pogledas kad se iduci put vidimo) odlicno ide na tetru. Ono sto se meni ne svidja kod njega je to sto neide na sve pelene, zbog sirine medju nogicama. Odlicno ide na sve uze pelenice, al nikako ne klapa sa recimo ME os. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## S2000

Moze penny super! 
Bas me zanima kakav je. Mi ionako imamo uske pelene jer smo takve i birali za naseg mrsavka, a one koje su bile siroke izmedju nogu sam prodala i dokupila jos uskih...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

evo mene i treći put u vuni

drugi put samo u vuni

i sve je odlično

jedino se nosi poveća odjeća, ali što se može

----------


## jarčica

Pitanje: da li je Disanin vuneni cover velicine 110/116 prevelik za bebu koja inače nosi broj 86?

----------


## marta

Jarčice, mislim da je, al ne mogu to sa sigurnošću tvrditi, jer ovisi dosta i o građi bebe.

----------


## jarčica

Tipicna michellin beba. deeeebela bedra, debela skemba. mislila sam za noćne to iskoristiti, jer smo u fazi da nam svi, ali baš svi coveri propuštaju. ništa, lanoliziram ih, pa javim.

Već sam luda od promakanja pul-ova

----------


## anddu

Meni su rekli da Disanu treba uzeti dva tri borja veću jer se skupi

----------


## jarčica

Nama je ova ok - malo je glomazna i za dan bih uzela bar broj manju, ali za noć nam je baš pun pogodak...ne zijeva oko bedara, a to mi je najbitnije

----------


## penny

Potvrdujem  :Smile:  disanine uvijek uzeti broj, dva veci

Moji su isto (bili)michellinko bebe tako da njima to sto je veliko, brzo popune


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Argente

Upomoć, kupila sam vuneni cover (od Crne ovce), i za prvi put ga zaboravila oprati nego sam ga samo lanolinizirala, to je šljakalo OK. Onda sam ga okrenula u mašini na 30 (piše da može), i od tada propušta, cijelom površinom, u roku od odmah! Sušila sam ga kao i uvijek - prvo zamotala u ručnik, pa na špag. U međuvremenu sam ga lanolinizirala 2x, ali stanje je nepromijenjeno.
Imam isti takav broj manji koji mi nije nikad propustio, e sad ne sjećam se jesam li ga ikad oprala u mašini ili uvijek na ruke...
Šta da radim?

----------


## anddu

Jesi li ga nakon pranja u mašini lanolizirala (glupo pitanje, ali mi ništa drugo ne pada na pamet)? Ja moje sve perem na ruke, a propuste kad je vrijeme za pranje ili ako leži puno na trbuhu a ne ojačam pelenu dodatnim uloškom. Pokupaj ga opet lanolizirati i nemoj štediti na lanolinu

----------


## anddu

I kakvi su to coveri od Crne ovce (ima li ih još  :Grin: )?

----------


## Argente

Jesam 2x
a ništa, odsad samo na ruke pa obilno nasaftati, možda ih je mašinsko pranje previše ožmikalo
imaš ih na minigreenyu  :Smile: 

Ima li netko iskustva s popolini coverima, čini mi se dosta solidno tkan? Kupila sam jedan ali nam je velik pa da znam što nas čeka...ili da možda odmah kupim manji broj

----------


## anddu

Nemam popolini ali sam cula da je u rangu disane odnosno da je odlican za noc

----------


## Argente

Pardon, tek sam sad skužila da ima tema o lanoliziranju. Idem provjeriti je li pri tom krenulo po zlu (ili bar utvrditi da se kaže lanoliziranje a ne lanoliniziranje  :lool: )
A je li moguće da je deterdžent prejak? Prala sam onim kojim inače perem pelene, dakle nije agresivan ali nije ni vuna-friendly...

----------


## penny

Meni disanin onaj ko hlacice propusta, uporno, ...isti sam koristila sa starijim i nikad nije propustio, a ovaj sto sam uzela za malu, uporno i uporno curi... Sad kad vrtim film unazad, taj stari nisam nikad prala u masini *facepalm  al sad...imam i onaj sa cickom od presane? Vune i taj nikad nije propustio a tretiram ih isto
Lanolizirani su tolko da mi budu masne ruke  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sam moj WCW uvijek prala u masini,sve 5...meni bi rijetko procurio,prije bi se usmrdio....  :Smile: 

oni drugi dnevni (tkanje a la djemper) bi mi stalno curili,tako da sam od njih odustala (skuzila da je problem u pritisku,tipa ako dulje sjedi,na tom mjestu procuri)...generalno me ta vuna dobro namucila.... :Unsure:

----------


## S2000

Moja mrvica nikako da naraste do velicine za koji imam vuneni cover, ali ne bi kupovala novi manji. Koliko kg otprilike treba za disanin vel 74/80?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## penny

S- neznam kolko kila, al kad dosegne br. 68, iliti izmedju 62i68. Sto mislim da tvoja je  :Wink:  jesi ga probala skoro?  

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## penny

Moja je u robici 74, sad sa 8mj i stajaznam.puno kila , u disana coveru 86/92

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ako je kome kakva mjera, moja ima 5 mj., približno 8 kg, Disana 74/80 joj postaje premalen

stvar je u tome da se on tijekom nošenja ufilca, a kako ih mi stalno vrtimo, a ne samo za noć, to je dosta sad već tvrdo

naravno, nosi odjeću 80  :Laughing:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Pardon, tek sam sad skužila da ima tema o lanoliziranju. Idem provjeriti je li pri tom krenulo po zlu (ili bar utvrditi da se kaže lanoliziranje a ne lanoliniziranje )
> A je li moguće da je deterdžent prejak? Prala sam onim kojim inače perem pelene, dakle nije agresivan ali nije ni vuna-friendly...


nikada, ali nikada prati vunu s običnim deterdžentima

samo za vunu

----------


## penny

ovca- bome imas komad djeteta :Very Happy: 
moj stariji je od negdje godine bio u onom najvecem, isto smo ga prilicno dugo koristili, i sad je sav tvrd  i onaj gornji dio  koji je skroz uzak kad su novi, skroz je razvucen, i nogavice, pa uopce neznam hocu li ga moc dalje koristiti

----------


## Argente

> nikada, ali nikada prati vunu s običnim deterdžentima
> 
> samo za vunu


aa tu smo
hvala ovco
šta da radim sad, nisam ga valjda dokrajčila?

----------


## S2000

> S- neznam kolko kila, al kad dosegne br. 68, iliti izmedju 62i68. Sto mislim da tvoja je  jesi ga probala skoro?  
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


Nisam ga probala, samo sam ga prislonila preko nje i cini mi se da joj je do vrata! Bodije nosimo i 56 s produzivacem  :Smile:   al taman smo tu negdi 62/68 ... ali je sitna (nema jos 5 kg) pa mi se cini veliki... jel se on smanji nakon pranja i lanoliziranja ?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## penny

> Nisam ga probala, samo sam ga prislonila preko nje i cini mi se da joj je do vrata! Bodije nosimo i 56 s produzivacem   al taman smo tu negdi 62/68 ... ali je sitna (nema jos 5 kg) pa mi se cini veliki... jel se on smanji nakon pranja i lanoliziranja ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


mrvica mala :Heart: 
smanji se, zato se i kupuje uvijek broj veci, probaj ga oprati i lanolizirati pa probaj...

----------


## djuli

ovako jedna divna zena mi poklonila hrpu vunenih covera
dva su kao gacice i super su iako ce nam uskoro biti mali jer su sx i s velicina ali imam i soakere (ak se tako zovu ovi sto su ko hlacice) sad me zanima kako ih vi nosite?
ono njih preko pelene ali sta s bodijem?

----------


## jelena.O

Body prek toga, jer vuneni suumjesto zastitnih gaca, uskorotak i tak neces ni trebat hlacice preko

----------


## djuli

Ali oni i jesu kao hlacice....

----------


## jelena.O

kakve to veze imaju kad imaju svrhu nepropusnih gača, ak staviš ispod body onda ćeon biti mokar, ovak ako si sreće neće

----------


## djuli

Ma da kuzim to al zao mi ih prekriti bodijem

----------


## djuli

Ma da kuzim to al zao mi ih prekriti bodijem

----------


## jelena.O

a n ije ti žao preslačiti ga svako malo

----------


## djuli

a nisi me skuzila nebi ja bodi ispod hlacica (to mi je isto ko da ga stavim ispod bilo kojeg covera) nego me zanima neko kreativno rjesenje 
ono navikli smo na bodi ne dize se ko majica itd...

----------


## jelena.O

a kak si ga mislila onda staviti, ja bi prek covera, i ako treba još jedne hlače ako ne duže čarape
svrha bodija je da ne budu gola leđa

----------


## Vlattka

Možda da nabavite neke hlače tregerice?

----------


## djuli

Evo nosimo bodi preko hlacica  
Neznam kako da sliku stavim....

----------

